# Unitronics dyno



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

20psi for the 2 300whp runs. 334 or whatever guy lifted off after boost gauge went past 25psi. I don't think it's the actual hp, just the rollers going. 
This was an old 580cc at 4bar file that was custom tuned. I was offered it and took it.








On the street, with this file. 15psi. 110/93 mix in tank, same as dyno.








Timing on run #1.








20psi on the street.








And I don't know which graphs are the 440 file/440 inj ones, so I won't post. Not at home so can't verify.
I'll be going back on the dyno when I get this figured out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Argue/flame away. Try to keep this alive at least for some time so people reading the other threads can see this.


----------



## 20th ae gti #2083 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (Hetzen)*

sucks man i know you were probably hoping for at least 50 more whp.


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

Now you're part of the club.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (KGilman)*

so what is Mike Z. doing to make a better file anyone know?
Don R. where are you how is your stuff looking?


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*









(319whp 100oct 21psi T3-super60 REVO BT)


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_








(319whp 100oct 21psi T3-super60 REVO BT)

whatcha going to do for your 3076 REvo or the alternative
i'm telling you man you should go see tony in CT


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

What hardware?


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

Hmm interesting. Can you please post your mod list?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (zemun2)*

3071 .63
Pete's manifold
3in atp into 2.5in GHL
3in VR6 housing plugged in
atp inlet
greddy 31 fmic
kinetic mbc
630s
stock fpr
And I believe Mike is working on the 630 file right now.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

have you tried running MAFless just for the heck of it?


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_3071 .63
Pete's manifold
3in atp into 2.5in GHL
3in VR6 housing plugged in
atp inlet
greddy 31 fmic
kinetic mbc
630s
stock fpr
And I believe Mike is working on the 630 file right now.

Sorry


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
Sorry

eh?
And I have not yet ran maf-less. Have been adviced against that, but I might as well try it.


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
eh?
And I have not yet ran maf-less. Have been adviced against that, but I might as well try it.

About your numbers vs the hardware you got..


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
About your numbers vs the hardware you got..

ahhh. Well, could have been worse. I guess it's not that far off from what it should put down on ~20psi. 
I'm more disapointed with the fact I couldn't turn the boost up to 25-26psi or whatever I'd need to get ~350 wheel.


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Any logs of the timing retard?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_Any logs of the timing retard?

They all say zero.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_Any logs of the timing retard?


logged no pull, which is odd considering the roller coaster ride the timing was on. its almost like it was not seeing what was there.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_

logged no pull, which is odd considering the roller coaster ride the timing was on. its almost like it was not seeing what was there.

I want to count that green spike damnit


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

I wanna know what EGT's are with that kind of AF thats f'n piston melting territory


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (mattnsac)*

http://supercarfreak.net/gallery/album1378?page=1


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

hey tim how did Hetzen get AFR results on this dyno when in the other post you said "2 foot tall wideband= too big to tuck under anything but a hummer h1"
as the reason why you didn't get AFR's on the S2 kit?
not hijacking just wondering cause something seems fishy since that is obviously a lie


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_hey tim how did Hetzen get AFR results on this dyno when in the other post you said "2 foot tall wideband= too big to tuck under anything but a hummer h1"
as the reason why you didn't get AFR's on the S2 kit?
not hijacking just wondering cause something seems fishy since that is obviously a lie


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

what am i looking at here


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_what am i looking at here

2 poles supporting a wideband. That wouldn't fit under a car to get into dump.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

so if the cars was run with closed dump you could have gotten a AFR reading 
ok im cool now
just wondering how you got AFR's and he didn't
thank you for clearing that up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_so what is Mike Z. doing to make a better file anyone know?
Don R. where are you how is your stuff looking?


He is using an Emulator. He just got it up and running today. He had a car on the dyno and tuned it to 95% (still need to make some 25psi pulls) in a very short time.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGtiandZX12R* »_
He is using an Emulator. He just got it up and running today. He had a car on the dyno and tuned it to 95% (still need to make some 25psi pulls) in a very short time.


so it laymen's terms he charges 900 dollars for software he knew wasnt done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*

Doesn't matter because exsiting customers can get updated. the update is free.








Besides just because you saw an old 580cc file dyno with 630cc injectors you assume all the files are bad. If the car was run on the original 440cc file with the 440cc injectors installed, it would have run better. Ask the owner of the car why he switched to 630cc injectors on a file made for 440cc then wondered why the car went to 9:1 AFR at WOT.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*

dude it definately didn't go to 9:1 AFR its lean as all hell 
thats what doesn't make sense


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGtiandZX12R* »_Doesn't matter because exsiting customers can get updated. the update is free.








Besides just because you saw an old 580cc file dyno with 630cc injectors you assume all the files are bad. If the car was run on the original 440cc file with the 440cc injectors installed, it would have run better. Ask the owner of the car why he switched to 630cc injectors on a file made for 440cc then wondered why the car went to 9:1 AFR at WOT.

umm, it ran like ass on the 440/440 set up which is why he put 630's in hoping it would help.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (not euro)*

Hetzen did you try upping the fuel pressure to richen it up that "should" work as a temporary fix


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_Hetzen did you try upping the fuel pressure to richen it up that "should" work as a temporary fix


now heres the 900 question..would you want to be doing all these tempoary fixes with something that juts cost you 5% of yours sticker?


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_

now heres the 900 question..would you want to be doing all these tempoary fixes with something that juts cost you 5% of yours sticker?

nope sure wouldn't thats why i'm going to go with a sure thing
BTW Hetzen if you want to go see tony i'm prolly about halfway between you and him and your more than welcome to crash with me and i wouldn't mind going with you to see him if you did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## low20inchride (May 27, 2004)

well mike told me he is almost done with his car wich is what the new 630cc program is coming off of hes got a 3076 with a built block and stock cylinder head so will see what happens with that, i have a 60 trim now but if i go bigger this week im probly gonna get gt35 with the 3076 file(630cc)
well see
kinda waitin to see what happens with O2VW1.8T to make up my mind on gt35 or not but good or bad ill still probly go with it


_Modified by low20inchride at 4:30 AM 3-12-2006_


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (low20inchride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *low20inchride* »_well mike told me he is almost done with his car wich is what the new 630cc program is coming off of hes got a 3076 with a built block and stock cylinder head so will see what happens with that, i have a 60 trim now but if i go bigger this week im probly gonna get gt35 with the 3076 file(630cc)
well see
kinda waitin to see what happens with O2VW1.8T to make up my mind on gt35 or not but good or bad ill still probly go with it

_Modified by low20inchride at 4:30 AM 3-12-2006_

just depends on how much lag vs. how much power you want


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

looks like the 5k a/f is still in his files...
it is ashame this sw is so horrible. 300whp on a 3071r is horrible. i would have just come on here and stated i blew my motor than post those results. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the hacker who created this junk. 
where is crap? i bet he has an explanation on why the turbo doesn't make power. and why his expeirence (or lack of) this file will be corrected with the v3 "soon to be released". what a waste of $900. for an extra $500, you could have had stand alone, and put down the same whp with ~17 psi.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (low20inchride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *low20inchride* »_well mike told me he is almost done with his car wich is what the new 630cc program is coming off of hes got a 3076 with a built block and stock cylinder head so will see what happens with that, i have a 60 trim now but if i go bigger this week im probly gonna get gt35 with the 3076 file(630cc)
well see
kinda waitin to see what happens with O2VW1.8T to make up my mind on gt35 or not but good or bad ill still probly go with it

_Modified by low20inchride at 4:30 AM 3-12-2006_

a file written for a car on a built block will be nothing but more problems on a car without one.
all the temperatures will be differnt, the tune will be off and it will suck.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (not euro)*

O and for more excuses on my part.
It looks like the TB is closing so i might have had some other small spike and made even more peak power


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

logs?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_logs?

Just that one. Other 2 was 004 and 115. If you want those 2, I'll post them.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

I was just lookin to see the TB closing log


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_I was just lookin to see the TB closing log

Which log is that?


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
Which log is that?

if you don't know how to log the tb, how would you know it was closing?


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
if you don't know how to log the tb, how would you know it was closing? 

exactly... wtf.
is that the first car on the "i think ____" excuse train?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
if you don't know how to log the tb, how would you know it was closing? 

Dip at the end.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

or super hot EGT's from timing advance and lean condition creating a loss of power or something like that.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_or super hot EGT's from timing advance and lean condition creating a loss of power or something like that.


Ok.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_or super hot EGT's from timing advance and lean condition creating a loss of power or something like that.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just because you have a "dip" on the end of your run, do not blame the tb. with a 14:1 a/f and a super aggresive timing curve it could very well be egts. 
since this has been dyno'd, what has mike offered to do to fix the file?


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
Ok.


I'm just throwing out any other ideas I can think of.
I almost shipped my ECU out for that exact same file you're running, so I'm very interested in how this turns out and don't want things to just be delayed by guess work and "we'll fix it soon".


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*

Im going to continue to wait to dyno my uni file till everything gets sorted out...ive had it since July and havent dynoed yet due to the lean conditions and less power dynos ive been seeing from other Uni cars. I just think getting on the dyno with an incomplete file would be a waste of time. But daily driving wise, im very pleased with it.
Ive had both Revo BT and Unitronic. And while i dont feel that either one to this date has been a "perfect" solution, i will say that I have been more fond of the Unitronic programming over Revo from a daily driving standpoint
While Revo gave me great power under load, and consistent AFR (12.3 to redline), it didnt give the consistent daily driver variables that i was looking for. Such as morning startups, idle, and driving consistancy. Some of this could be contributed to the fact i "was" running Green Tops with it, and didnt swap out for Delphis till i got Unitronic, but still, software played a great role. It took me a couple months to get the lemmiwinks settings down to assure myself a startup in the morning, otherwise it would take me two or three trys, and a bunk load of funky idle, to the point of stalling. I dont have this condition with unitronic, nor do i have any funky idle. Im very happy with Unitronic from a daily driving standpoint. While i havent gotten it dynoed, the dyno I have seen has proven to be disappointing and I think that can be mostly attributed to the way Unitronic tuned in the past. But now with their dyno and emulator in place, im sure good things are to come. Just have to be patient. I will say that my AFR according to my wideband has been very very good with Unitronic, bringing me high 11's at redline, cannot complain with that. Though i got no dyno numbers to show, it feels just as fast as my revo, but id rather some factual proof of this.
My conclusion on the whole software fiasco, is that, there isnt a perfect solution out there for a swap it in "chip". The best solution is SEM, but 99% of the people on these boards dont want to mess with that. Everyone is looking for an easy plug it in solution and go, and right now, i dont think there is a great one. 
My opinions on the companies and their production of BT software
I dont think Unitronic is that far off, but its still going to take some time to perfect their files.
i think the guys at Revo cant even agree on the fact that they even produce a big turbo software.
Tony does a GREAT job, but not everyone can drive their car to CT to get custom tuned. ( i can, but many cannot).
When is GIAC going to release something?
Upsolute - forget about it....
APR, gotta shell out 55 benjamins to get a taste of that, and a smell of their leaky injectors.
What about Custom Code out of the UK, anything on the horizon for them?
_Modified by SHUMopper at 2:06 PM 3-12-2006_


_Modified by SHUMopper at 2:07 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_

I'm just throwing out any other ideas I can think of.
I almost shipped my ECU out for that exact same file you're running, so I'm very interested in how this turns out and don't want things to just be delayed by guess work and "we'll fix it soon".


I don't know what it is either, but it's definetly there. 
And the file I dynoed on was an old custom file.
I'll go back and dyno once I get an updated file.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*

wow.....ive seen a lot of sw bashing from numerous nut swingers pushing product, to their benefit in some cases. what was supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread seems to have fallen short of even being remotely acceptable...and don't give me the well that's because this is "enter bs here" version, if you release something and a customer pays their is no excuse......seems funny a file from another company that was written for a 28rs is powering 35r's on 630's and everything in between
hetzen, sorry to hear your having issues, id def keep boost to a minimum until u get everything sorted to keep your block intact


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (SHUMopper)*

shumopper speaks the truth. but i really don't think hetzens problem can be fixed with some lemmiwinks tweaks. 
have you checked all of your vac lines mike? and maybe i missed it, but are you running a 3/4 bar fpr? and have you tried adjusting your fpr if possible?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_

since this has been dyno'd, what has mike offered to do to fix the file? 

free revo file


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_but i really don't think hetzens problem can be fixed with some lemmiwinks tweaks. 


definetly not, unless you want to affect every aspect of the powerband, even partial throttle conditions....


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_shumopper speaks the truth. but i really don't think hetzens problem can be fixed with some lemmiwinks tweaks. 
have you checked all of your vac lines mike? and maybe i missed it, but are you running a 3/4 bar fpr? and have you tried adjusting your fpr if possible? 

I have pressurized the system. I did have leaks, but I fixed them. I pressurized it again and I didn't hear anything. The oil cap on the valve cover started to raise and oil seaped out.
Only thing I can think of is my DV isn't holding.
And it's a 3bar. I'd get an adj. fpr but I'm under the impression it can't do wonders. That it should be used to fine tweak things. I might get one later on this year, but my next things are wideband, egt and a clutch. I'm going racing and using my slicks, even if it's at 15psi


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
I'm going racing and using my slicks, even if it's at 15psi









at least you plan on enjoying the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i don't see a dv causing that much caos.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

wouldn't a vacuum leak make it run rich anyway?
If the MAF reads XXXg/s of air, and then XX disappears in a leak somewhere... then less Air is meeting more Fuel at the motor.
Should run richer imo.


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
The oil cap on the valve cover started to raise and oil seaped out.


if the valve cover is pressurizing you got some problems


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (mattnsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattnsac* »_
if the valve cover is pressurizing you got some problems


What kind?


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

what's your PCV system like?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_what's your PCV system like?

crap, since day 1. 








stock smic taken off a year ago. Was full of oil. Greddy pipes get dirty too.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

repair your PCV.
That could also cause a leak sound underneath the intake manifold


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

so since i asked this in tims thread before and that has appeared to be deleted, i'll ask again...

Have you contacted mike for a solution yet? its one thing that you're having problems, but problems happen when you're modding a car, its that simple. There's a reason that Uni has free updates, because they're well aware that its very difficult to do custom software for a custom setup and get everything exactly right on the first try. IMO, there is something to be said about so many lean issues, if anything, they should be tuning to be rich for the first time out. But again, if you haven't called mike or one of the uni guys yet, than its a little early to be bashing on Uni.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_repair your PCV.
That could also cause a leak sound underneath the intake manifold

That leak wasn't present on Friday. I'll test it again next week because I doubt it just fixed by itself.
Do I just replace the valve?


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

that's where i'd start


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*

oil seaping from valve cover is not good, and cannot be blamed on software. Troubleshoot that hardware first, and then go back to the dyno Hetzen. Good luck!


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (SHUMopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHUMopper* »_oil seaping from valve cover is not good, and cannot be blamed on software. Troubleshoot that hardware first, and then go back to the dyno Hetzen. Good luck! 

What could that be though?
I'm just thinking the air is going thru the pcv and going out thru the head.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
What could that be though?
I'm just thinking the air is going thru the pcv and going out thru the head.

Bad valve cover gasket
head lifting off (







)


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
Bad valve cover gasket
head lifting off (







)


I meant valve cover


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

I should just get a catch can.
Page 3 deserves a pic of my new sticker.


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

have fun with that club...i guess.

_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_logged no pull, which is odd considering the roller coaster ride the timing was on. its almost like it was not seeing what was there.

once again showing how little you know about our stock ecus. do you even know how our stock ecus calculate timing?
anyway given that his pcv system is obviously a mess, who knows what else could be wrong with the car that could be causing these problems. once again, there is no indication that this is software based. this is just tim having found what he believes is an excuse to bash something he doesnt like.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Do you have a graph of the MAF readings or engine load? The ecu is requesting a high AFR. No way mike set it up to try and maintain that under high boost. Must be a good reason. I think the best course of action woudl be to contact mike and provide him with all the information so he can help you troubleshoot. Also I saw 110 octane listed. Is it leaded? Going to fk up your wideband pretty quick if it is. Best bet is to start fresh with a new maf new O2 and unleaded gas and see what it does. Well the "best" bet is for a cusom tune from tony, but even tony wont touch a car till he knows the basic sensors are good and healthy. Nothing like chasing a moving target while your playing with afr.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_Do you have a graph of the MAF readings or engine load? The ecu is requesting a high AFR. No way mike set it up to try and maintain that under high boost. Must be a good reason. I think the best course of action woudl be to contact mike and provide him with all the information so he can help you troubleshoot. Also I saw 110 octane listed. Is it leaded? Going to fk up your wideband pretty quick if it is. Best bet is to start fresh with a new maf new O2 and unleaded gas and see what it does. Well the "best" bet is for a cusom tune from tony, but even tony wont touch a car till he knows the basic sensors are good and healthy. Nothing like chasing a moving target while your playing with afr. 

No codes for the front 02. Leaded gas .. first time it was ran. It was put in Friday night.....30-40 miles with it mixed with 93oct.
MAF readings are fine. I have the logs of load and g/s. I'll post em in a minute. Not sure if I have em off the dyno, but from the street for sure.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Not sure if this was clear, but this was a file dyno tuned for another car. Took a shot in the dark to see how it'd work.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*









Again, old file.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

That's the problem right there, your load is all messed up. Flatlines at 2600 rpm. What size maf was this file written for?


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (enginerd)*

Here's a t3S60 running unitronics. 








For some reason your car thinks its not running much for engine load and is limited to 100%. At low engine load you want lean afr's. You car thinks its 1/4 throttle
BTW you dont get codes for bad 02 sensor right away, but your car doesn't care because its running the afr it should based on the low load. Could be the way the tables are setup, who knows, but this is not a normal unitronics file. Do you know the exact setup from the car it was tuned on? Do you know if the tune was finished? Looks like a partial tune. 



_Modified by enginerd at 6:44 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_That's the problem right there, your load is all messed up. Flatlines at 2600 rpm. What size maf was this file written for? 

That log 115. Is that TPS then?
Here is from 006 with 440s and 440 file


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (enginerd)*

what is a good engine load. Mine gets close to 200%


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

115 is rpm. load, and spec vs actual boost. 
the load you read is relative. Maybe the load table in that file is unfinished. 
Can you share some more details on the file, and it's history? 


_Modified by enginerd at 6:58 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_have fun with that club...i guess.
once again showing how little you know about our stock ecus. do you even know how our stock ecus calculate timing?
anyway given that his pcv system is obviously a mess, who knows what else could be wrong with the car that could be causing these problems. once again, there is no indication that this is software based. this is just tim having found what he believes is an excuse to bash something he doesnt like. 


jesus dude, you dont like me give it a rest. you've never built a fast or powerful 1.8t.
reserve opinions for when you have.
* i know you're going to tell me you can say whatever you want but honestly i dont care.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (not euro)*

maybe a throttle body alignment?


----------



## dansgti (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (20th ae gti #2083)*

south hills ca.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (dansgti)*

that load log is weird, there's your problem right over there, 100 till redline is what is causing you to run lean since it won't get the injection period map range written on the software, get around that and you have the proper AFR back


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Where is Dizzy when you need him?


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_. Maybe the load table in that file is unfinished. 


i have said this day one since i drove a uni equipped car. even had a conversation with the tuner, and he laughed in my face. but apparantly people will start to see his load values are jacked. and cranking a dyno to 3300lbs isn't going to help him. 
imo, all of uni products are unfinished. his arms are in the air until you hand him cash, then they're in his pockets.








i guess when it comes from a bench tuner, it must be true though?











_Modified by Homewrecker at 10:56 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
i have said this day one since i drove a uni equipped car. even had a conversation with the tuner, and he laughed in my face. but apparantly people will start to see his load values are jacked. and cranking a dyno to 3300lbs isn't going to help him. 
imo, all of uni products are unfinished. his arms are in the air until you hand him cash, then they're in his pockets.








i guess when it comes from a nech tuner, it must be true though?









_Modified by Homewrecker at 10:42 PM 3-12-2006_

/me runs for cover


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (carbide01)*

I was told MANY times this was the "best" software!!
WHERE are all of you people at now??


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

....


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Never****ingmind.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

you know what, i'm not speaking for, or against Uni... but its not right for any of you to bash them off of a file that was meant for a different car than it was in, without knowing all the details. This could still very well be a sensor or mechanical issue and not a software one as well.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_you know what, i'm not speaking for, or against Uni... but its not right for any of you to bash them off of a file that was meant for a different car than it was in, without knowing all the details. This could still very well be a sensor or mechanical issue and not a software one as well. 


the car ran like butthole on the 440/440 file that was sold to him for 900usd for his set up. 
this file was said to be "better" and would work "better".


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (not euro)*

The 440/440 file works well on some other cars. Good AFR, nice timing. 
I think it's wrong to bash them for this mystery file. They prob shouldn't have offered this file. In the future they may be more selective with who gets prototype files. I like to hear all about tuners problems, but it's out of line to post a bad run from hodge podge file. Its like bitching about a base map for standalone running like poo, and saying the tuner doens't know isht. 
IMO there is a course of action when you get a bad part/product or tune. And step 1 is not to post bad results on the web from a part that was knowingly provided as a tune from another car, which you are not sure how it ran or it's complete setup. This is the reason some tuners are unwilling to do prototype files and the BT files.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (enginerd)*

This file was originally made on JA Tunings car equipped with a GT3540R and was the only 1st and only dyno tuned session.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2107852



_Modified by Don R at 6:15 AM 3-13-2006_


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_The 440/440 file works well on some other cars. Good AFR, nice timing. 
I think it's wrong to bash them for this mystery file. They prob shouldn't have offered this file. In the future they may be more selective with who gets prototype files. I like to hear all about tuners problems, but it's out of line to post a bad run from hodge podge file. Its like bitching about a base map for standalone running like poo, and saying the tuner doens't know isht. 
IMO there is a course of action when you get a bad part/product or tune. And step 1 is not to post bad results on the web from a part that was knowingly provided as a tune from another car, which you are not sure how it ran or it's complete setup. This is the reason some tuners are unwilling to do prototype files and the BT files. 


thats bs. if the file is hodge podge, it should not have been offered. not only has it been offered to hetzen, but it was offered to turbotuner as well. he must have some confidence the file is good to contniue selling it. from the results we see it is not. 
nobody ******* about a base map on stand alone because it's end user tunablility. this sw shouldn't have margins for error. it should do what it is intended for and run out of the box. sure, it runs. but not safely. and certainly not up to the owners liking.
iirc, the vehicle the file was created for has a twisted block now too. i have said all along, his load tables are jacked. period. this is evidence to it. sure, the car idles great, but you know how bad it would suck to idle down the track? 
the owner of this car has said, he is now going to run his car at 15psi on the track. this is more bs. the last dyno i saw from unitronic was 17psi. the results were gut wrenching. are these tunes only good for grandma's? or can we see some real numbers this year? 


_Modified by Homewrecker at 9:23 AM 3-13-2006_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

why is there always an excuse? Get your **** together


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_why is there always an excuse? Get your **** together 

There is no excuse..it will get fixed, it will be done, and there will be support.
What else?...


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

out of everyone you respond to in this thread you pick me, go you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
why would the file from ja tunings car go on this car? the application is very much different.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (EdsGTI20VT)*

Ed, not jumping on you...just replying to your post that's all









The 580 cc was offered since it is closest to the 630 cc injectors.
Mike is currently running 630 cc on 032CL file which I will running soon and soon enough once I get some time I can swap in the GT30R-11.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*

2-3 years ago i had the gt30-11r turbo, that was the one with the chra failure from the egt probe breaking off pre turbo, should be a fun setup. 20psi on apr k03s software put 2 cars on a z06 from a 1st gear roll with drag radials.
All i know is that i heard the 630 file was coming for the past 8 or so months, just because a local guy has been waiting for it.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_2-3 years ago i had the gt30-11r turbo, that was the one with the chra failure from the egt probe breaking off pre turbo, should be a fun setup. 20psi on apr k03s software put 2 cars on a z06 from a 1st gear roll with drag radials.
All i know is that i heard the 630 file was coming for the past 8 or so months, just because a local guy has been waiting for it. 

I'm sure the GT30-11R will nice. I believe that local guy you speak of should be making his way up soon to have his setup dyno tuned.


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_I'm sure the GT30-11R will nice. I believe that local guy you speak of should be making his way up soon to have his setup dyno tuned.

Thats what i hear as well from the grapevine.


----------



## TRTLspd (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
What else?...

the fact that this customer paid almost 1g for a software that is supposed to be finished and working properly.
fkuc that. i am in big turbo market as well.... but unitronic is at the bottom of my list now. or until it is finished.








sorry hetzen. hopefully you'll get this sorted out.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
There is no excuse..it will get fixed, it will be done, and there will be support.
What else?...

it is an excuse. how many failed dynos and attempts does it take to get a good file? we have heard for 8 months now that files will be fixed. and yet, there is nothing. even on the cars who had problems 8 months ago, we have seen no improvement. 
i would like to see this sw be a viable asset to this community. it's just deceiving when you hear about the good, and when there is bad, you get more smoke. 
SELL A FILE THAT WORKS. DO NOT SELL HALF COMPLETE FILES. STOP SELLING FILES UNTIL THIS HAS BEEN ACOMPLISHED. PERIOD.
people have jumped on the wagon. hell, people still are. and for what? to have good cold starts, and solid idling? or is to say "i run with a maf...my REVO could NEVER do this"? i just don't get what the deal is with this half assed crap. so far, this sw has been PROVEN to suck. nothing else. outside of having a phone buddy and a long distance phone fee from begging the tuner out of canada to release a file that WORKS!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
it is an excuse. how many failed dynos and attempts does it take to get a good file? we have heard for 8 months now that files will be fixed. and yet, there is nothing. even on the cars who had problems 8 months ago, we have seen no improvement. 
i would like to see this sw be a viable asset to this community. it's just deceiving when you hear about the good, and when there is bad, you get more smoke. 
SELL A FILE THAT WORKS. DO NOT SELL HALF COMPLETE FILES. STOP SELLING FILES UNTIL THIS HAS BEEN ACOMPLISHED. PERIOD.
people have jumped on the wagon. hell, people still are. and for what? to have good cold starts, and solid idling? or is to say "i run with a maf...my REVO could NEVER do this"? i just don't get what the deal is with this half assed crap. so far, this sw has been PROVEN to suck. nothing else. outside of having a phone buddy and a long distance phone fee from begging the tuner out of canada to release a file that WORKS!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Fine...you've made this point countless times. There are no excuses, it's circumstance. I've joined Unitronic almost a year ago and things are coming along. It's not easy getting specific cars with specific setups on for dyno tuning specific files.
There is a 30 day money back gaurantee if people are not happy with the SW.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (TRTLspd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRTLspd* »_
the fact that this customer paid almost 1g for a software that is supposed to be finished and working properly.
fkuc that. i am in big turbo market as well.... but unitronic is at the bottom of my list now. or until it is finished.








sorry hetzen. hopefully you'll get this sorted out.

Why not ask the poster what were his plans and his intentions?...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_why is there always an excuse? Get your **** together 

this statement can be said about all products in this forum ... dubwerks/revo/uni/apr included HW is the easy part although ATP seems to make it challenging anyway, so we've been telling them to get their ish together I guess that has worked








I am not picking on you ed










_Modified by 18T_BT at 8:13 AM 3-13-2006_


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
Fine...you've made this point countless times. There are no excuses, it's circumstance. I've joined Unitronic almost a year ago and things are coming along.
*what do you mean "coming along"? customers do not have a year for r&d on their cars. they expect the car to run great out of the box, not "i will send you a file and you report back so i can update you for the next year". what was he doing a year ago for the tunes when he didn't have a dyno? don't play the "it's difficult to dyno tune a car" dance, when he hasn't ha it but ~4 months. iirc, he was selling sw before then. maybe just increase load on the dyno, and try to swing it? *
It's not easy getting specific cars with specific setups on for dyno tuning specific files.
*you're absolutely correct. files should not be released for the masses then. they should be offered on specific set-ups. much like revo does. release files for hw which has been dyno tuned. not files you're swinging for the fents on, and come up waaaaaay short. if the end user decides to use hw outside of what the file was intended for, it's their commitment to work with the tuner on updates. we have yet to see a decent running car, proven on the dyno. 1 year of disapointments. thats it. *
There is a 30 day money back gaurantee if people are not happy with the SW.
*that will hurt the pocket. how many people obtain a file which is written for a set-up and need to obtain a update immediatly? my guess...99%.*



_Modified by Homewrecker at 11:25 AM 3-13-2006_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_Fine...you've made this point countless times. There are no excuses, it's circumstance. I've joined Unitronic almost a year ago and things are coming along.
*what do you mean "coming along"? customers do not have a year for r&d on their cars. they expect the car to run great out of the box, not "i will send you a file and you report back so i can update you for the next year".* 
_actually, ask a lot of apr owners who have issues, they aren't all posting on her eto get feed back usually, someone just did an analysis of their stg 3+ and wasn't 100% satisfied, there is one apr stg. 3 car here that won't even pass inspection due to emissions...everything has issues and problems, if you don't want any issues, don't modify your car!!! PERIOD_
It's not easy getting specific cars with specific setups on for dyno tuning specific files.
*you're absolutely correct. files should not be released for the masses then. they should be offered on specific set-ups. much like revo does. release files for hw which has been dyno tuned. not files you're swinging for the fents on, and come up waaaaaay short. if the end user decides to use hw outside of what the file was intended for, it's their commitment to work with the tuner on updates. we have yet to see a decent running car, proven on the dyno. 1 year of disapointments. thats it. *
_this is what REVO did also. Revo doesn't specify $hit, they got threatened enough and now are covering their assSSeSSs!!! But, let's not make this revo vs. uni again, that is so annoying really_
There is a 30 day money back gaurantee if people are not happy with the SW.
*that will hurt the pocket. how many people obtain a file which is written for a set-up and need to obtain a update immediatly? my guess...99%.*
_same thing goes for any SW product car related or not, do you update your windows? same EXACT thing!!!_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote »_this statement can be said about all products in this forum ... dubwerks/revo/uni/apr included HW is the easy part although ATP seems to make it challenging anyway, so we've been telling them to get their ish together I guess that has worked 

I have no issues with the REVO files on my car or any car that ive built, or any of the revo cars that ive dealt with. 1 local car has idling issues and random multiple cly misfires but the intercooler piping has leaks, the bov is ½ busted etc etc (yet still almost got into the finals at import vs domestic street wars brackets running 13.1’s ALL DAY long on street tires) gt28rs.86 t25.
APR has it together, dubwerks as a shop has it together, the s2 kit didn’t work out, but they made a valiant effort, they didn’t sell manifolds for 900$ have them crack then not rectify the problem they tested them thoroughly and then backed the setup off the to do list. ATP parts work well, the end user usually does not buy things correctly, and most all of the VW people I interact with are looking to buy peoples stuff and piece parts together, one guy on sport compact network (club18t) was selling an ATP manifold and an APR stage 3 downpipe together saying they are compatable…come on….

And no offense taken http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by EdsGTI20VT at 11:57 AM 3/13/2006_


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_ actually, ask a lot of apr owners who have issues, they aren't all posting on her eto get feed back usually, someone just did an analysis of their stg 3+ and wasn't 100% satisfied, there is one apr stg. 3 car here that won't even pass inspection due to emissions...everything has issues and problems, if you don't want any issues, don't modify your car!!! PERIOD

nobody will be 100% satisfied. this is fact. i am certainly not comparing this crap to apr. this sw was created for custom applications. i totally understand receiving updates. it is only smart for a company to offer this. but to have a 14:1 a/f under full boost, and less than desierable results is not what people paid $900 for. in fact, he was supposed to receive an update a while ago. guess what? nothing. i will look for his steller results with his update. cause you know he will dyno again, and show no improvement (maybe less power like some other uni cars) with his update. 

_Quote »_
this is what REVO did also. Revo doesn't specify $hit, they got threatened enough and now are covering their assSSeSSs!!! But, let's not make this revo vs. uni again, that is so annoying really


i am not interested in comparing this to revo. they have their own problems. but they do offer hw specific files. this is something uni should consider until he has the opportunity to dyno more cars with diff set-ups. until then you will have the results you see here.

_Quote »_
same thing goes for any SW product car related or not, do you update your windows? same EXACT thing!!!


but windows updates don't take you 1+ year of r&d and struggling to get it right. you can't drive your laptop, so it's really not a fair comparison. people are waaaay more sensitive to the #2 largest purchase in their lives. not a $500 computer. 



_Modified by Homewrecker at 12:02 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

The 440 file would have ran better. I thought that maybe this would run better, but it didn't. This file isn't what I was sold. The a/f on the other file is better, still not great, but better. As are the load tables.
O and I'm running far from the specified hardware if you guys want to go there. 630s on a 440file or 580 file for a 35r.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Yes that’s true about the application mismatch, BUT even on the car the file was tuned around wasn’t near impressive. If I do remember correctly the hardware could have easily yielded more power on pump gas with the hardware configuration.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_Yes that’s true about the application mismatch, BUT even on the car the file was tuned around wasn’t near impressive. If I do remember correctly the hardware could have easily yielded more power on pump gas with the hardware configuration.

It's either the TB closing or the something with timing. But the dip way up top has something to do with the way mismatched software. I'm sure that at the same boost level and octane, on the correct file I would have made more power. 
Once I get this thing tuned right, I'll go back and dyno at the same place with at least one run at 20.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote »_ I'm sure that at the same boost level and octane, on the correct file I would have made more power.

of course you would have, the best parts bolted up doesn’t make the car fast.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
It's either the TB closing or the something with timing. .


would you please stop saying this till you post a log of your throttle-body.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_The 440 file would have ran better. I thought that maybe this would run better, but it didn't. This file isn't what I was sold. The a/f on the other file is better, still not great, but better. As are the load tables.
O and I'm running far from the specified hardware if you guys want to go there. 630s on a 440file or 580 file for a 35r.


dude the old a/f's blew ass which is why you added the 630's. also you dont even know what load tables are, who's feeding you that b.s.?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_

dude the old a/f's blew ass which is why you added the 630's. also you dont even know what load tables are, who's feeding you that b.s.?

this thread lol


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_

dude the old a/f's blew ass which is why you added the 630's. also you dont even know what load tables are, who's feeding you that b.s.?

Why didn't you guys try either upping the fuel pressure a bit or scaling the MAF housing down a bit before swapping injectors? I understand that a turbo that size needs injectors that big but why not try some of the small stuff too and see if that makes a difference?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_this thread lol


----------



## VZywiec (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

danka danka but ill stick to the k03s looool , ehh just kiddin vw sucks go honda baby


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (VZywiec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VZywiec* »_danka danka but ill stick to the k03s looool , ehh just kiddin vw sucks go honda baby









El video kurwa


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

That guy (Mike Z) is laughing at everybody that hands him $900.00 for "tuning".......it is so incredible how so many have so little conscience,I mean,how do some of you guys sleep at night?
Selling bunk software is like stealing,promoting bunk software and saying it is great is making some of you liars.Where is the integrity?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_That guy (Mike Z) is laughing at everybody that hands him $900.00 for "tuning".......it is so incredible how so many have so little conscience,I mean,how do some of you guys sleep at night?
Selling bunk software is like stealing,promoting bunk software and saying it is great is making some of you liars.Where is the integrity?









From an IM conversation with Hetzen today talking about him knowing the file was old and that the results may not be perfect, he said "I could have said no." How many of you guys make major changes, without wideband or EGT gauges, and jump on the dyno hoping for perfect numbers?


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
From an IM conversation with Hetzen today talking about him knowing the file was old and that the results may not be perfect, he said "I could have said no." How many of you guys make major changes, without wideband or EGT gauges, and jump on the dyno hoping for perfect numbers? 

another excuse. i'm sorry, i'm in full support of unitronics supproting this scene, but you useles crap posts don't help anything.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
another excuse. i'm sorry, i'm in full support of unitronics supproting this scene, but you useles crap posts don't help anything.

neither do your posts commenting on his posts
lets keep this one on whatever topic track it was on


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_another excuse. i'm sorry, i'm in full support of unitronics supproting this scene, but you useles crap posts don't help anything.

And your experience with Unitronics? Spoken with Hetzen at all? How about Mike Z, or even Don recently? Didn't think so. Thanks for making yourself available, I know those lasers take a lot of your time.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_That guy (Mike Z) is laughing at everybody that hands him $900.00 for "tuning".......it is so incredible how so many have so little conscience,I mean,how do some of you guys sleep at night?
Selling bunk software is like stealing,promoting bunk software and saying it is great is making some of you liars.Where is the integrity?









I got an IM from him within 24 hours. I don't think that's laughing at me.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

_Quote »_And your experience with Unitronics?

do you yourself have first hand experience or own a unitronic ecu, or have it running your car?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_That guy (Mike Z) is laughing at everybody that hands him $900.00 for "tuning".......it is so incredible how so many have so little conscience,I mean,how do some of you guys sleep at night?
Selling bunk software is like stealing,promoting bunk software and saying it is great is making some of you liars.Where is the integrity?









so the difference between what you use REVO and UNI is that REVO tells you their SW is bunk and they won't do anything about it but discontinue certain programs and UNI actually is trying to improve upon their SW with development when they tell you this is not the correct SW but you can try it if you like...hmmm seems interesting


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

The PROOF is in the pudding..........hmmmm......a couple REVO cars AND APR cars running 11's,good power,good reliability...........NOT ONE Unitronic car doing ANYTHING but idling "better" and ????
Sounds like a JOKE to me.It is your money,spend it foolishly if YOU like.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

The real question is; How hard is it to program a good target AFR??
Hetzen,you crack me up,your stuff runs like poop and just because someone "IM's" you,it is OK?? Did he offer you a REFUND??? I don't think so!
Give me $900.00,I will "IM" you all day!


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_The PROOF is in the pudding..........hmmmm......a couple REVO cars AND APR cars running 11's,good power,good reliability...........NOT ONE Unitronic car doing ANYTHING but idling "better" and ????
Sounds like a JOKE to me.It is your money,spend it foolishly if YOU like.









A couple? One APR car burned in the shop, one blew up on nitrous. Both REVO cars ditched REVO and went standalone. The fifth car that is reliable is Sam's, and he bent a rod on the stock block. lol Timeslips are everything. Don't worry though, there will be Uni cars at the track soon enough.


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

burning in the shop or nitrous has nothing to do with software, actually that has alot to do with who is working on the car, just figured Id clear that up


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (mattnsac)*

Very true. But making it seem like there are APR and REVO cars all over the place running 11's isn't true either.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
A couple? One APR car burned in the shop, one blew up on nitrous. Both REVO cars ditched REVO and went standalone. The fifth car that is reliable is Sam's, and he bent a rod on the stock block. lol Timeslips are everything. Don't worry though, there will be Uni cars at the track soon enough.








 
BT Software own's all of you







Bob.G


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
A couple? One APR car burned in the shop, one blew up on nitrous. Both REVO cars ditched REVO and went standalone. The fifth car that is reliable is Sam's, and he bent a rod on the stock block. lol Timeslips are everything. Don't worry though, there will be Uni cars at the track soon enough.










i really wish you would stop swinging so hard. seriously.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_The real question is; How hard is it to program a good target AFR??
Hetzen,you crack me up,your stuff runs like poop and just because someone "IM's" you,it is OK?? Did he offer you a REFUND??? I don't think so!
Give me $900.00,I will "IM" you all day!









Obviously it's not as easy to make a good afr and good load tables, but what would you know you just run SW you have no idea what it does, it just shows you a good afr or so you think...
The refund is offered as part of a 30 day money back guarantee if he was so dissatisfied I am sure he would have spoke up. He used the wrong SW as a test fit and it didn't work out.
let it go:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_i really wish you would stop swinging so hard. seriously.









wishing gets you so far in life timmy! don't you have some galant forums you should be trolling, I mean reading?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Obviously it's not as easy to make a good afr and good load tables, but what would you know you just run SW you have no idea what it does, it just shows you a good afr or so you think...
The refund is offered as part of a 30 day money back guarantee if he was so dissatisfied I am sure he would have spoke up. He used the wrong SW as a test fit and it didn't work out.
let it go:




even on the 440/440 combo it was having butt afr's which is why he tried the 630's on the 440 file.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_i really wish you would stop swinging so hard. seriously.









I really wish you'd stop all your hating based on a car with an old file, wrong injectors, different turbo, and a busted PCV system. Seriously.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_even on the 440/440 combo it was having butt afr's which is why he tried the 630's on the 440 file. 

So he pulled a Peter. The 440 file is old as well, but worked better. You don't make major changes and jump on the dyno blind hoping for great results. Why aren't you all over Peter's numbers and REVO?


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

revo might be far from perfect, but so is uni.....u guys sound so stupid arguing over this crap like its gonna make a difference, we all lose at this game....i will say one thing, i have yet to see or hear about a uni car do anything good besides a few dynos from the horses mouth, but i have seen several revo cars maybe not running to fullest potential, but at least within acceptable limits...dizzy u swing on ish so bad, i really hope that uni file works out for you, cause if it doesn't, whos junk are u gonna hold


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
So he pulled a Peter. The 440 file is old as well, but worked better. You don't make major changes and jump on the dyno blind hoping for great results. Why aren't you all over Peter's numbers and REVO? 

why start hating on peter? he didn't pick up a blind file. he knew what file he was running, and decided to push it. 
hetzen was offered a file, with the hopes of it working. by the tuner. not offered a custom file for his turbo, but a custom file off an unknown car. it didn't work. this file should never have been offered to him. 
just for the record, it wouldn't have mattered what file he was offered. the results would have been the same. with a few year promises. 
as dubtron has said dizzy, whose nuts you going to nestle too? you dont' run this crap, and have no idea what it will do to your car. seems like you should keep the boost ~15psi and you're fine. don't bother running anything over that bit(h ass amount, cause you'll have problems. nothing like having a turbo capable of pushing 30psi effeciently and not running it outside of the 78% island. aka 15psi.










_Modified by Homewrecker at 1:02 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

I'm going to enjoy watching *A LOT* of people eat crow over the next month.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_I'm going to enjoy watching *A LOT* of people eat crow over the next month.

eat crow means? Excuse me I'm foreign.


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_I'm going to enjoy watching *A LOT* of people eat crow over the next month.

werd.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_I'm going to enjoy watching *A LOT* of people eat crow over the next month.

why for that one file that _might_ run right? wasn't someone else supposed to be at the dyno a while back? i remember crap saying he hopes i enjoy the numbers as much as he has. 
where are they? it was customed tuned in canada, wasn't it? and no numbers? what a joke. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_I'm going to enjoy watching *A LOT* of people eat crow over the next month.

see, no ones here to "eat crow" or whatever it is your talking about, when did this turn into a competition...most (at least i can say for me) just want a product that works and works well...i could care less if its revo, uni, giac, etc......i have no loyaltys, there are no links in my sig










_Modified by DubTron41 at 6:31 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_I'm going to enjoy watching *A LOT* of people eat crow over the next month.

Werd indeed.


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

yay another uni vs. revo vs. forum thread. reminds me of last year.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_yay another uni vs. revo vs. forum thread. reminds me of last year.









this is not a revo vs. uni thread. this is a thread on why uni numbers suck.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_this is not a revo vs. uni thread. this is a thread on why uni numbers suck.









How come REVO sucked so bad on the 35R?


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_How come REVO sucked so bad on the 35R? 

r u kidding me?? whos run btsw on that big of a turbo? that was a beta file made for 550's running 630's and he even admitted to having a shady maf setup.....did u see in his thread where he sorted out a bunch of the issues? it seems funny that on the latest revo release he ran a 57 trim w/ no issues and put out good numbers.....r u forgetting turbotuner20v's comparison?


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

EAT CROW means you will be humbled after singing the praises of your self or something else. I loove this forum, 2 months ago people are swinging off Uni, then it gets quiet and then it erupts into a hate fest. Same goes for REVO same goes for 034efi and the list could get real long. Ive noticed you guys, on the average, are probably the most fickle group around. I see one day when the bandwagon will truck on down to all get Motecs and then everyone will hate on em cause they dont do the work for you. This thread is dead let it go


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_r u kidding me?? whos run btsw on that big of a turbo? that was a beta file made for 550's running 630's and he even admitted to having a shady maf setup.....did u see in his thread where he sorted out a bunch of the issues? it seems funny that on the latest revo release he ran a 57 trim w/ no issues and put out good numbers.....r u forgetting turbotuner20v's comparison

Also beta files. Hetzen's PCV has filled up his IC a few times with oil. Did you forget that? Wrong injectors too. They're pretty similar cases in my opinion. Both made drastic changes right before dynoing and weren't happy with the results. Both knew the software wasn't right for their setup. Both hoped it worked out. It didn't. Now they're both adjusting accordingly. 


_Modified by QuickK03Crap at 12:47 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_
see, no ones here to "eat crow" or whatever it is your talking about, when did this turn into a competition...most (at least i can say for me) just want a product that works and works well...i could care less if its revo, uni, giac, etc......i have no loyaltys, there are no links in my sig









_Modified by DubTron41 at 6:31 PM 3-15-2006_

edit: what's the point lol
Eat crow means eat your own words...and for whom that is intended for? Well if the shoe fits...


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

u seem to be ignoring this part however

_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_did u see in his thread where he sorted out a bunch of the issues?it seems funny that on the latest revo release he ran a 57 trim w/ no issues and put out good numbers.....r u forgetting turbotuner20v's comparison?


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_edit: what's the point lol
Eat crow means eat your own words...and for whom that is intended for? Well if the shoe fits...

thats exactly what im trying to figure out, what the point of *your* usless post was


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_
thats exactly what im trying to figure out, what the point of *your* usless post was

lol you got me


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_lol you got me

wow another very informative post


----------



## GrEgStEr (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (mattnsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattnsac* »_EAT CROW means you will be humbled after singing the praises of your self or something else. I loove this forum, 2 months ago people are swinging off Uni, then it gets quiet and then it erupts into a hate fest. Same goes for REVO same goes for 034efi and the list could get real long. Ive noticed you guys, on the average, are probably the most fickle group around. I see one day when the bandwagon will truck on down to all get Motecs and then everyone will hate on em cause they dont do the work for you. This thread is dead let it go

agreed


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

i though uni was supposed to rule the 1.8ts. no cold starts etc. havent heard ones without it. no better than revo, now revo is upping it and doing more crap to impriove what the allready have. and its more blanket sophware not one off so you can compare with others.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
How come REVO sucked so bad on the 35R? 

dude, for the last time, i don't care about revo. i don't care about any sw company out there. i care about my tune, and it ends there. the op is clearly clueless on how to resolve the issue. i feel for the guy because he has been sooooo hyped, and has been posting logs trying to make tweaks based on the recommendations on these boards. 
show me 1, just 1 dyno from uni which is half way acceptable.


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

ive seen the soon to be released tune for 630cc injectors, and just hold your panties on for a little bit. You will all be happy.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (SHUMopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHUMopper* »_ive seen the soon to be released tune for 630cc injectors, and just hold your panties on for a little bit. You will all be happy.

i would like to see it. i'd like to see advancement in our market. it seems like we have been stuck on 440cc tuning for years. even though it's been ~3 years. 
i really do hope uni some day puts out a nice product. for now, it seems like nothing but test files that continue to disapoint.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_dude, for the last time, i don't care about revo. i don't care about any sw company out there. i care about my tune, and it ends there. the op is clearly clueless on how to resolve the issue. i feel for the guy because he has been sooooo hyped, and has been posting logs trying to make tweaks based on the recommendations on these boards. 
show me 1, just 1 dyno from uni which is half way acceptable. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and 1quickdub, please quit sending me pm's crying and then immediately block me, thanks


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and 1quickdub, please quit sending me pm's crying and then immediately block me, thanks 

you've been blocked for a while now Martha


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_you've been blocked for a while now Martha

well since u enjoy hearing yourself talk....then lets just make it public
1QuickDub (7:10 PM 3-15-2006): what's your ****in' deal dude...did I say one thing to you? Did I call you out? The definition of EAT CROW is when someone eats their own words. That "someone" specifically being Tim. I've seen a lot of recent things from the Uni dyno shop that is going to make people who are talking **** for the sake of talking **** eat their own words
_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hmmm, maybe its because people are paying 900 and getting, well, nothing remotley acceptable_
1QuickDub (7:11 PM 3-15-2006): and I put the unitronic in my signature because Mike's a good guy and deserves the plug. 'nuff said. It's emo-bishes like you who start that garbage on the 'tex.
_thats great, im glad u guys enjoy eachothers company, thank you for informing me, thats special
i agree w/ homewreckers statement 100%, don't care about the name, i care about the product_




_Modified by DubTron41 at 8:22 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
i would like to see it. i'd like to see advancement in our market. it seems like we have been stuck on 440cc tuning for years. even though it's been ~3 years. 
i really do hope uni some day puts out a nice product. for now, it seems like nothing but test files that continue to disapoint. 

Really? I've been in this tuning game for a little while and judging by the boost/afr logs I'm looking at, its impressing the crap out of me
Tuning is NEVER an overnight process especially those choosing the big upgrade path


_Modified by passatG60 at 12:23 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_i though uni was supposed to rule the 1.8ts. no cold starts etc. havent heard ones without it. no better than revo, now revo is upping it and doing more crap to impriove what the allready have. and its more blanket sophware not one off so you can compare with others. 

My car starts EVERY time. It was in the single digitits in Chicago, and after sitting over night my car stars right up. Sometimes I let it idle for 20 min outside to warm up, other I turn the key and drive off in that weather. Been perfect every time.
Don't bash them on driveability.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_
well since u enjoy hearing yourself talk....then lets just make it public
1QuickDub (7:10 PM 3-15-2006): what's your ****in' deal dude...did I say one thing to you? Did I call you out? The definition of EAT CROW is when someone eats their own words. That "someone" specifically being Tim. I've seen a lot of recent things from the Uni dyno shop that is going to make people who are talking **** for the sake of talking **** eat their own words
_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hmmm, maybe its because people are paying 900 and getting, well, nothing remotley acceptable_
1QuickDub (7:11 PM 3-15-2006): and I put the unitronic in my signature because Mike's a good guy and deserves the plug. 'nuff said. It's emo-bishes like you who start that garbage on the 'tex.
_thats great, im glad u guys enjoy eachothers company, thank you for informing me, thats special
i agree w/ homewreckers statement 100%, don't care about the name, i care about the product_
_Modified by DubTron41 at 8:22 PM 3-15-2006_

ROFLMAO are you kidding me dude???
HAHAHA grow the f**k up man. Seriously...grow up. You think I care about what people know I wrote on VWVORTEX.COM???? LOLOLOLOL
HAHAHAHAHAHA you are easily the biggest toolbag on this site.
And you changed up what I wrote so much it's hilarious that you have to do that to get your big bad e-point across. LOL...nice car btw. ROFL


_Modified by 1QuickDub at 3:53 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_*dude, for the last time, i don't care about revo. i don't care about any sw company out there. i care about my tune, and it ends there.*
show me 1, just 1 dyno from uni which is half way acceptable. 

If the bold is true, then quit posting in these threads. You're not contributing, you're complaining. You say I don't have the software running, which I don't. But neither do you. The difference is I communicate with Don, Mike, Hetzen, Mark, Val, George, Phill, and a few others that run the software. I contribute where I can. And I'll be running the software in a few weeks when my hardware is completed. So why are you always in these threads if you don't care? 
As for your one dyno request.....
http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...R.jpg


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Gaytron vs. 1QuickDub*

I say line up for pink slips










_Modified by 18T_BT at 1:01 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_I say line up for pink slips


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Gaytron vs. 1QuickDub (18T_BT)*


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_i would like to see it. i'd like to see advancement in our market. it seems like we have been stuck on 440cc tuning for years. even though it's been ~3 years. 
i really do hope uni some day puts out a nice product. for now, it seems like nothing but test files that continue to disapoint. 

Well i cant say if it's going to be outstanding or a disappointment yet as it has yet to be released. But judging from the dyno sheet i saw with the preliminary final tuning of the file, it looks pretty damn good if you ask me.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (SHUMopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHUMopper* »_
Well i cant say if it's going to be outstanding or a disappointment yet as it has yet to be released. But judging from the dyno sheet i saw with the preliminary final tuning of the file, it looks pretty damn good if you ask me.










and homewrecker...why would we blindly support someone we shelled out $890 to? You think we support them to justify the $ we spent? LOL I don't know about these other cats, but my car runs just fine with the Uni software and it has since the first day I got it. It would run "lean" by some of your standards, but I rarely pulled timing, by the time I get to 5500'ish it's in the low 12's and after shifting to the next gear while staying WOT it stays 11.8-12.2'ish. Nothin' wrong with that.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_ROFLMAO are you kidding me dude???
HAHAHA grow the f**k up man. Seriously...grow up. You think I care about what people know I wrote on VWVORTEX.COM???? LOLOLOLOL
HAHAHAHAHAHA you are easily the biggest toolbag on this site.
And you changed up what I wrote so much it's hilarious that you have to do that to get your big bad e-point across. LOL...nice car btw. ROFL

_Modified by 1QuickDub at 3:53 PM 3-15-2006_

OMG ROFL HHAA wow u sound like an idiot and way to make another useless post that has nothing to do w/ the thread hoss...if u think i took the time to change your crappy little one way pm then your are both sad and pathetic...instead of polluting this cesspool anymore why don't u quit acting like a whining little ***** and take it to pm


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_OMG ROFL HHAA wow u sound like an idiot and *way to make another useless post that has nothing to do w/ the thread* hoss...if u think i took the time to change your crappy little one way pm then your are both sad and pathetic...instead of polluting this cesspool anymore why don't u quit acting like a whining little ***** and take it to pm

Pot, meet kettle. And that's a hell of a run on sentence. lol


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_
OMG ROFL HHAA wow u sound like an idiot and way to make another useless post that has nothing to do w/ the thread hoss...if u think i took the time to change your crappy little one way pm then your are both sad and pathetic...instead of polluting this cesspool anymore why don't u quit acting like a whining little ***** and take it to pm


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Gaytron vs. 1QuickDub (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_I say line up for pink slips









"Pink Slips?" You've been watching too much F&F.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
If the bold is true, then quit posting in these threads. You're not contributing, you're complaining. You say I don't have the software running, which I don't. But neither do you. The difference is I communicate with Don, Mike, Hetzen, Mark, Val, George, Phill, and a few others that run the software. I contribute where I can. And I'll be running the software in a few weeks when my hardware is completed. So why are you always in these threads if you don't care? 
As for your one dyno request.....
http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...R.jpg 

thats a horrible dyno for a 71r and 23psi. you find this acceptable? move along please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
thats a horrible dyno for a 71r and 23psi. you find this acceptable? move along please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So whats your solution?? Its one thing to point out the flaws in something, its another to have something to do about it.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_thats a horrible dyno for a 71r and 23psi. you find this acceptable? move along please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, it's awful. About to blow up and severly lacking in power. LMAO. Glad you proved my point, you have nothing to contribute.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Skelington* »_
So whats your solution?? Its one thing to point out the flaws in something, its another to have something to do about it. 

name any other tunner who will tell you how to modify the me7.
the solution is easier than you think. i have tried to explain to this tuner, but his arrogance doesn't allow him to listen. g/k with this junk. seriously. i hope one day people get their $900 worth of sw, and not $900 worth of a phone friend.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Yeah, it's awful. About to blow up and severly lacking in power. LMAO. Glad you proved my point, you have nothing to contribute. 

and you should be the "end all"? 
dude, you have been swinging off uni's nuts since before it was released in NA. you claimed you were going to run it on your super turbo, aka. k03 and you still are runnig giac. 
talk about contribution. 
go ahead, point out my spelling/grammer errors. it's always useful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
go ahead, point out my spelling/grammer errors. it's always useful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 























Dizzy, no offense man, but people might actually start to listen to you when you run the software you swing for


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Yeah, it's awful. About to blow up and severly lacking in power. LMAO. Glad you proved my point, you have nothing to contribute. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2500813
Ooops?
311whp at 25psi, and 420whp at 29psi. gee. no difference here. guess 11 years in college cant help some people
















oh, and "Low Boost [email protected] 4000 climbing to [email protected] 6000 generated 380whp". for those who cant convert bar into psi, thats 26psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by carbide01 at 3:55 PM 3-15-2006_


_Modified by carbide01 at 3:56 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
name any other tunner who will tell you how to modify the me7.
the solution is easier than you think. *i have tried to explain to this tuner, but his arrogance doesn't allow him to listen.* g/k with this junk. seriously. i hope one day people get their $900 worth of sw, and not $900 worth of a phone friend. 

That says it all right there. You sound like you're whining because you feel like you weren't picked for the recess kickball game.
(Hoping you have the ability to extract the from my abstract statement the point which is being made)
You and your boyfriend DubTron can be on the Uni kickball team if you'd like it's ok...we'll accept you.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

what I don't get is why everyone is so stuck on this $900 price tag. Who the fuc$ cares, $600 or $900 to me its the same freaking shi$. Really.
Who decided that $900 is too much? not I, heck I am gonna call out revo to charge $600 for this bunk of **** that only runs at WOT. How dare they charge $600 for that. I mean really, whats up with that.








That extra $300, yeap I pay that happily to have a new phone friend. In all seriousness, haveing a money back guarantee is defintitly worth an extra $300 (for the sake of comparison and sake of argument), something that is not offered by Revo. To me if I were in the market and unsure about the product I would rather pay $300 extra just so I can have 100% assurance that I can get 100% of my money back if I AM not happy.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_To me if I were in the market and unsure about the product I would rather pay $300 extra just so I can have 100% assurance that I can get 100% of my money back if I AM not happy. 

Exactly. Notice how we've all had this same money back guarantee available to us, yet none of us have cashed in on it? Wonder why that might be. Ohhhh that's right, we're all just so longing to be friends with Mike







(no offense MZ, you're a cool cat)


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
name any other tunner who will tell you how to modify the me7.
the solution is easier than you think. i have tried to explain to this tuner, but his arrogance doesn't allow him to listen. g/k with this junk. seriously. i hope one day people get their $900 worth of sw, and not $900 worth of a phone friend. 

Then what is the solution?? I run UNI BT, I have no complaints about it, but you are either acting, or really may know something that would be of benefit to the forum. It would be most appreciated if you would share your simple solution with us.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2500813
Ooops?
311whp at 25psi, and 420whp at 29psi. gee. no difference here. guess 11 years in college cant help some people
















oh, and "Low Boost [email protected] 4000 climbing to [email protected] 6000 generated 380whp". for those who cant convert bar into psi, thats 26psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by carbide01 at 3:55 PM 3-15-2006_

_Modified by carbide01 at 3:56 PM 3-15-2006_

I don't understand. That's a bigger turbo. What is 10% correction anyways? The 420 was at 30psi with race gas. The dyno he posted was way smaller, on pump gas, and with no funky changes.
I'm sure if I went to that dyno, cranked my sh it to 30psi on C16 I'd get that power.


_Modified by Hetzen at 3:06 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

yeah Im with Jack whats the big secret? Are you gonna tell us or you gonna keep it in the dark to?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
I don't understand. That's a bigger turbo. What is 10% correction anyways? The 420 was at 30psi with race gas. The dyno he posted was way smaller, on pump gas, and with no funky changes.
I'm sure if I went to that dyno, cranked my sh it to 30psi on C16 I'd get that power.

_Modified by Hetzen at 3:06 PM 3-15-2006_

I thought dizzy said that was a 3071? If not, my bad.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Skelington* »_
Then what is the solution?? I run UNI BT, I have no complaints about it, but you are either acting, or really may know something that would be of benefit to the forum. It would be most appreciated if you would share your simple solution with us. 

even if i told _you_ the solution, the tuner needs to write it into his sw. it's out of your control once he encrypts the ecu. it's not a problem which can be handled by the end user. it's a problem the tuner needs to address. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2500813
Ooops?
311whp at 25psi, and 420whp at 29psi. gee. no difference here. guess 11 years in college cant help some people
















oh, and "Low Boost [email protected] 4000 climbing to [email protected] 6000 generated 380whp". for those who cant convert bar into psi, thats 26psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


What does that have to do with this? Different turbo, different software, and different unit. lol I guess you didn't go to school at all so you don't know that. Sorry, my daddy didn't buy everything for me like you.






























_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_Dizzy, no offense man, but people might actually start to listen to you when you run the software you swing for









I will be real soon. You know that. You just like to heckle.









_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_and you should be the "end all"? 
dude, you have been swinging off uni's nuts since before it was released in NA. you claimed you were going to run it on your super turbo, aka. k03 and you still are runnig giac. 
talk about contribution. 
go ahead, point out my spelling/grammer errors. it's always useful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I could be running Uni right now on my K03. What's that prove? lol I didn't claim to be the end all. But you're either part of the solution, or part of the problem. Which are you? Like Jack said, share your secrets oh wise tuner with all the answers. And it's not my fault you can't spell.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_even if i told _you_ the solution, the tuner needs to write it into his sw. it's out of your control once he encrypts the ecu. it's not a problem which can be handled by the end user. it's a problem the tuner needs to address. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup, his load tables are jacked. Great help you are.









_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_I thought dizzy said that was a 3071? If not, my bad.

Yup, you are bad.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Speed reading - gets me every time








And no dizzy, ive told you 100x, I pay my own way










_Modified by carbide01 at 4:13 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_what I don't get is why everyone is so stuck on this $900 price tag. Who the fuc$ cares, $600 or $900 to me its the same freaking shi$. Really.
Who decided that $900 is too much? not I, heck I am gonna call out revo to charge $600 for this bunk of **** that only runs at WOT. How dare they charge $600 for that. I mean really, whats up with that.








That extra $300, yeap I pay that happily to have a new phone friend. In all seriousness, haveing a money back guarantee is defintitly worth an extra $300 (for the sake of comparison and sake of argument), something that is not offered by Revo. To me if I were in the market and unsure about the product I would rather pay $300 extra just so I can have 100% assurance that I can get 100% of my money back if I AM not happy. 

you're right. the diff between $600, and $900 is minimal when tuning cars. so knowing you could have spent an additional $500 beyond your $900 investment for a stand alone won't bother you then...right?
if you guys are happy with low numbers, no track time, and a phone friend, then it's ok. really it is. just make sure you don't convince people as you were, to buy this crap with out proof. i for one would be mad for a phone friend. you know how many 1-900 calls i could make for $900? from people i would rather speak to than someone who speaks better french than english? 


_Modified by Homewrecker at 6:15 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
you're right. the diff between $600, and $900 is minimal when tuning cars. so knowing you could have spent an additional $500 beyond your $900 investment for a stand alone won't bother you then...right?


that is if you can do all the work youself and can afford the down time. Going standalone for me, being a noob is far more then $500, and the downtime assocated to my daily driver - would cost me way more then its worth.
To me standalone to the point where its acceptable to me, meaning fully installed, base tune, low boost tune, etc is far more then $1500, heck that will barely cover the hardware not to mention installation, dyno time, etc. And the car being down for at least one to two weeks.
To me I do not want standalone, as simple as that, do I see the benefits for going standalone YES, 100%, but its not what I am looking for, as simple as that. I am willing to accept the "so called draw backs", power isn;t everything


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
What does that have to do with this? Different turbo, different software, and different unit. lol 

my bad again, speed reading when you are very tired is a bad idea.... but you really think with 1 extra PSI, the 3071 should make 70whp more than a 2871?


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
you're right. the diff between $600, and $900 is minimal when tuning cars. so knowing you could have spent an additional $500 beyond your $900 investment for a stand alone won't bother you then...right?


Well your whole idea quickly gets shot down by the fact that *95% OF THE PEOPLE WHO RUN STOCK ECU'S WITH SOFTWARE DO SO TO BE ABLE TO KEEP THE CAR STREET LEGAL IN THEIR STATES.*







Why can't this get through to people.

_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
if you guys are happy with low numbers, no track time, and a phone friend, then it's ok. really it is. 


At this point, you're struggling.

_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
just make sure you don't convince people as you were, to buy this cra with out proof. i for one would be made for a phone friend. you know how many 1-900 calls i could make for $900? from people i would rather speak to than someone who speaks better french than english? 

WTF? You'd be better served to work on your English first. And why do you keep calling Mike a "phone friend"? LOL Let's see here...Mike is a guy who tunes car. I met Mike at Waterfest, we hung out. He updated my ECU for me with the latest file. Mike calls me to let me know how things are progressing with the files. Sure...I'll take a phone friend if that's what you consider a phone friend.
You continue to sound like the whiney kid who didn't get picked for recess kickball.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
that is if you can do all the work youself and can afford the down time. Going standalone for me, being a noob is far more then $500, and the downtime assocated to my daily driver - would cost me way more then its worth.
To me standalone to the point where its acceptable to me, meaning fully installed, base tune, low boost tune, etc is far more then $1500, heck that will barely cover the hardware not to mention installation, dyno time, etc. And the car being down for at least one to two weeks.
To me I do not want standalone, as simple as that, do I see the benefits for going standalone YES, 100%, but its not what I am looking for, as simple as that. I am willing to accept the "so called draw backs", power isn;t everything

just street tune your car. it's 1 step further than the file you have now.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_You continue to sound like the whiney kid who didn't get picked for recess kickball.

i prefer dodgeball myself......


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
i prefer dodgeball myself......
















Patches O'Houllihan wants *YOU*.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
just street tune your car. it's 1 step further than the file you have now.









Where is your proof of this. Do you consider some dyno's posted by some random people on vwvortex.com with you having no idea the setups behind their cars as proof? Add to that the fact that 80% of people with "BT" setups are not mechanically savvy and do all of their troubleshooting/"tuning" from what they read on sites like this? That's your proof that Unitronic is bad software? Because noone with the software has gone to a track yet is your proof that it's bad software? ROFL Your argument is flawed in so many ways it's really not even funny.
I as a Unitronic user post my results from my own experience. Other users of the software post their results from their own experience. You come on here and say "well I was in this one car that had it, and look at these dyno's posted in this thread over here...look at that" not understanding ANYTHING about the cars who were posted and that's your proof that the software is, as you so eloquently put it, bunk?


_Modified by 1QuickDub at 6:24 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
just street tune your car. it's 1 step further than the file you have now.









but I am not willing to invest more then $1500 more then what I have now to get a step further from my setup, not to mention the down time. To me the additinoal cost does not justify the benefits.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
you're right. the diff between $600, and $900 is minimal when tuning cars. so knowing you could have spent an additional $500 beyond your $900 investment for a stand alone won't bother you then...right?
if you guys are happy with low numbers, no track time, and a phone friend, then it's ok. really it is. just make sure you don't convince people as you were, to buy this crap with out proof. i for one would be mad for a phone friend. you know how many 1-900 calls i could make for $900? from people i would rather speak to than someone who speaks better french than english? 

_Modified by Homewrecker at 6:15 PM 3-15-2006_

If i had a dime for everyone that screamed bloody standalone....
We live in a stock chip upgrade world. Its ideal on a end user/hassle sort of way. Uni is a young company. While REVO is concentrating more on K03 and stock upgrade sw, Uni is paying alot more attention to the more hardcore users which is a breathe of fresh air. If they weren't around, what would you have at this point in time? Garrett, Neuspeed? Who? I see an individual that is constantly working to make things better. Learning, fine tuning, investing in making something that would be satisfactory and beyond. It is a boatload of work and a very expensive endeavor in time and money.
Getting back to this standalone thing...great... Do you have standalone now? Why are you so interested in these chips when standalones would be your solution? Are you aware that there's a 510awhp Audi up North that has been chip tuned? What would you tell the Evo and STI guys w/ their reflashes and larger turbo upgrades? I see some preliminary ar/boost charts that have been performed after he acquired his emulator and I gotta say that Mike may be on to something big. And you can't be more of a skeptic then I...


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

I think your missing something, there isnt a better option for any of us. $900, $600, $2500 it doesnt matter. If we want to keep our cars at a comfort level of street legality then chip software is our only option. Mike Z may not have provided the perfect solution yet, but he answers my calls, explains what he is doing to make things better. What more do you want?


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
I see some preliminary ar/boost charts that have been performed after he acquired his emulator and I gotta say that Mike may be on to something big. And you can't be more of a skeptic then I...

And this, for the literally challenged, is what I refer to when I say people are going to "eat crow".
Well said Arnold...well said.

An owner of a very good shop once told me "You're not a tuner until you're called out and hate by at least two people". Guess that makes Mike Z a true "tuner" now


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

Everybody seems to have seen those results within 24 hours. Someone from Uni should post them.


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
We live in a stock chip upgrade world. 

...and im a stock chip upgraded girl, i mean boy


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_Everybody seems to have seen those results within 24 hours. Someone from Uni should post them.

I would suspect they don't post it anymore for the sheer reasoning of "what's the point?". It's not some super secret, but it's also pointless anymore I would guess (I speak for noone) when people do stuff like this.
Honestly Hetzen, you should've never posted this thread because your car is jacked man. You're running a completely off the wall file for what you run on your car...hardware problems, etc...


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
I would suspect they don't post it anymore for the sheer reasoning of "what's the point?". It's not some super secret, but it's also pointless anymore I would guess (I speak for noone) when people do stuff like this.
Honestly Hetzen, you should've never posted this thread because your car is jacked man. You're running a completely off the wall file for what you run on your car...hardware problems, etc...

There was another thread about my dyno and a lot of people said that the person who actually dynoed should make a post, so I did.
And hardware wise, I'd say my car is pretty good. Mismatched for the software, definetly, but rather sound mechanically.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
There was another thread about my dyno and a lot of people said that the person who actually dynoed should make a post, so I did.
And hardware wise, I'd say my car is pretty good. Mismatched for the software, definetly, but rather sound mechanically.

Well, in lieu of the fact that it is (to quote you) "Mismatched for the software, definitely" what's the point of putting it up? I mean it's cool, whatever, but just makes no sense to me. I'll stop beating the horse I guess?
Sounds like when Tim says "jump" you say "how high"


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
Well, in lieu of the fact that it is (to quote you) "Mismatched for the software, definitely" what's the point of putting it up? I mean it's cool, whatever, but just makes no sense to me. I'll stop beating the horse I guess?
Sounds like when Tim says "jump" you say "how high"

^ because the other thread would have ended up "well shut the f**k up cuz it wasn't your dyno". So I posted. 
And yes, Tim and I are butt buddies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
Well, in lieu of the fact that it is (to quote you) "Mismatched for the software, definitely" what's the point of putting it up? I mean it's cool, whatever, but just makes no sense to me. I'll stop beating the horse I guess?
Sounds like when Tim says "jump" you say "how high"

who the **** are you again? \\\ quit posting acting like youve ever done anything because you havent. 

you know this thread is full of people who havent done a god damn thing and like to talk a big game without backing up ****, and quite frankly its getting really old.
where are your sick dyno numbers? track times? skills what so ever? they dont exist.
adam, i like you and you know that, but you have to chill with the ball licking of the next hot thing every ****ing time something new come out, it really hurts your credibilty. 
ive seen the uni dyno and it looks good at like 17psi, now lets turn it up like anyone would and see what happens. 
im all for anything new happening in the 1.8t world that makes cars faster, i love watching them race and pull awesome times. i want people to go fast. im also not for people getting ripped off by the next hot thing, or tuners financing their learning curve thru the sale of what they knew to be garbage which is just what he did. 

i will stand by my statements about hetzens car thus far, his 440/440 combo was complete garbage on the 900 dollar file he was sold. it was more garbage on whatever file they told him to use, for a company seemily so bent on being your buddy you'd think he'd know better.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

this is just getting ridiculous.
I agree with what arnold said earlier.
Mike is investing a ton of time and money into this thing and it's beginning to reach the final stages where there should be some very interesting product coming out.
Even if it doesn't run 100%, I have to give him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for having the courtesy to let people try it.
You know what I'd give to have a major REVO rep answer the phone and not talk to me like i'm a f*cking 2 year old.
I've been trying to find the 550cc and 580cc files for forever it seems with no ounce of help from them.
Maybe they're doing it to cover their asses from sh*t storms like this.
And honestly, I can't blame them.
You b*tchers and moaners are what limits the availability of 'rough' files to people who wanna step outside the box and give them a shot.
Sure they may run ****ty, but at least we got to try them. Better than sitting here w/ my thumb up my ass hoping my 440cc REVO file is gonna run decent w/ my new setup....


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
who the **** are you again? \\\ quit posting acting like youve ever done anything because you havent. 
*you should follow your own advice then!*

you know this thread is full of people who havent done a god damn thing and like to talk a big game without backing up ****, and quite frankly its getting really old.
*what have you done? what are you backing up? you don't even have a 1.8T anymore! How are you contributing?*
where are your sick dyno numbers? track times? skills what so ever? they dont exist.
*uni came out @ the end of summer and not many ran @ the track with it if any and hasn't even been around long enough...wait for this summer to see further details...*
adam, i like you and you know that, but you have to chill with the ball licking of the next hot thing every ****ing time something new come out, it really hurts your credibilty. 
ive seen the uni dyno and it looks good at like 17psi, now lets turn it up like anyone would and see what happens.
*it takes time to develop good SW, even APR it took them a long ass time, how many times did they say 2 weeks, so you aren't ball riding them now that they have established themselves, they won't even sell their SW for under 2K and only if you bring it to them and leave it for 2 weeks...ask Keith!*
im all for anything new happening in the 1.8t world that makes cars faster, i love watching them race and pull awesome times. i want people to go fast. im also not for people getting ripped off by the next hot thing, or tuners financing their learning curve thru the sale of what they knew to be garbage which is just what he did. 
*if you are up for 1.8T's going fast and enjoy watching them, why come on here and bash ish for no reason, what does this accomplish? Not every APR product works great on a first try, I don't see you bashing them! You can say they are ripping people off by financing their learning curve on other peoples cars...*

i will stand by my statements about hetzens car thus far, his 440/440 combo was complete garbage on the 900 dollar file he was sold. it was more garbage on whatever file they told him to use, for a company seemily so bent on being your buddy you'd think he'd know better. 
*stand, sit, lay down, I don't care!!! if his car didn't run well, then he should have gotten himself in contact with mike to get the appropriate update instead of a half assed file, WHICH HE CHOSE TO USE FYI, and then came on here and posted not so favorable results and now you jump gun because of who's fault? Exactly my point...*


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_You b*tchers and moaners are what limits the availability of 'rough' files to people who wanna step outside the box and give them a shot.
Sure they may run ****ty, but at least we got to try them. Better than sitting here w/ my thumb up my ass hoping my 440cc REVO file is gonna run decent w/ my new setup....

exactly jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

i will stand by my statements about hetzens car thus far, his 440/440 combo was complete garbage on the 900 dollar file he was sold. it was more garbage on whatever file they told him to use, for a company seemily so bent on being your buddy you'd think he'd know better. 
stand, sit, lay down, I don't care!!! if his car didn't run well, then he should have gotten himself in contact with mike to get the appropriate update instead of a half assed file, WHICH HE CHOSE TO USE FYI, and then came on here and posted not so favorable results and now you jump gun because of who's fault? Exactly my point...

^^^^the file he was sold for 900 usd was dog ****.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
^^^^the file he was sold for 900 usd was dog ****.


who are you to asses this?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (not euro)*

ive put together more than 1.8ts than you have. 
ive made more passes than you have. 
ive done more for my local scene than you have.
ive gone faster than you have.
ive pushed my car farther than you will.
not to mention, ill help anyone that asks me to.


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

i didnt know you had to meet a certain quota or status to discuss around here...








last time i checked, anyone who wanted extra power (for what ever reason you want it to be) and you learn more about the techniques/quirks as you go. i would gladly dish out $ to someone who is willing to work with you and wont stop making adjustments until you are satisfied over another place where they would hand you a "decent" generic file and leave it at that until the next batch of generic "releases" are made. sure it wont come out perfect right off the bat, IT TAKES SOME TIME. 
as for this dyno...idk enough about the file or what really was changed hardware wise compared to the file specifications, but its real ****ty to throw someone under the bus without rectifying the problem first. 
this seems is just a useless excuse for the haters to rag for what ever reason it may be...


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
who are you to asses this?

someone who has done more with his car than you ever will with yours. 
someone who has first hand experience with both the two best turbo upgraded software companies available to the public (giac/apr).
someone who has experienced a 1.8t running correctly


_Modified by not euro at 4:24 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.Skills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Skills68* »_i didnt know you had to meet a certain quota or status to discuss around here...








last time i checked, anyone who wanted extra power (for what ever reason you want it to be) and you learn more about the techniques/quirks as you go. i would gladly dish out $ to someone who is willing to work with you and wont stop making adjustments until you are satisfied over another place where they would hand you a "decent" generic file and leave it at that until the next batch of generic "releases" are made. sure it wont come out perfect right off the bat, IT TAKES SOME TIME. 
as for this dyno...idk enough about the file or what really was changed hardware wise compared to the file specifications, but its real ****ty to throw someone under the bus without rectifying the problem first. 
this seems is just a useless excuse for the haters to rag for what ever reason it may be...

people keep saying in hating, but realistically, i put hetzens car together, i wanted him to do well. if anything it would make me look better and get me some better paying side jobs doing installs.







i wish it would have been right, but its not.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
someone who has done more with his car than you ever will with yours. 
someone who has first hand experience with both the two best turbo upgraded software companies available to the public (giac/apr).
someone who has experienced a 1.8t running correctly


like I said what have YOU done


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
people keep saying in hating, but realistically, i put hetzens car together, i wanted him to do well. if anything it would make me look better and get me some better paying side jobs doing installs.







i wish it would have been right, but its not. 

but wasnt it mentiond there was hardware problems/conflicts prior to dynoing?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.Skills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Skills68* »_
but wasnt it mentiond there was hardware problems/conflicts prior to dynoing?

what problems? people keep saying problems.
he dynod with 630's on a 580 program. 
his file for 440's on 440's was garbage so he went to the 630's on a 440 file. still garbage.
then he was offered a new file for 580's which he used with 630's
all stupid lean.


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*

ie boost leaks, PCV etc?


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

This hasn't gotten way out of hand at all.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.Skills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Skills68* »_ie boost leaks, PCV etc?

I can't see how my PCV system would make a difference, but yes, I guess it's crap.
And I pressurized the system night before and heard no leaks, as I did before. But ECU said there is still a leak.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.Skills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Skills68* »_ie boost leaks, PCV etc?

pcv wouldnt have any bearing. besides messy


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (KGilman)*

what was the 440/440 setup doing? Do you have any logs/files? 
That file is on several cars that seem to have good logs. If there is an underlying problem, it's not goign to correct itself with new software.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*

so is this still a problem because Hetzen asked to have a refund and mike said no?

I mean, that's the only reason I can imagine people would still be here making a big issue of this.
If you get a file that you are not satisfied with, contact the manufacture and arrange to have an update made (what i'd imagine hetzen is doing considering the timeframe of the update) or ask for a refund.
Mike seems to be a very personable guy, and it would seem that any lack of satisfaction with a file could be handled personally off the forums.
Maybe that's just me tho... I still have this principal that you should always go to the manufacture first to solve the problem. Amazingly enough, i've found that the manufacture will fix the problem 10 out of 10 times in the cases i've had.
If dealing w/ the manufacture all goes to sh*t and as an absolute last resort you need to muck their name and business around on a forum, then make damn sure it's for a good reason. Not something that could be solved via a series of emails or phone calls.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
*i have really tried to ignore your post because i respect you. but there are some things which need addressed.*
If i had a dime for everyone that screamed bloody standalone....
*just making a point. he asked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *
We live in a stock chip upgrade world. Its ideal on a end user/hassle sort of way. Uni is a young company. While REVO is concentrating more on K03 and stock upgrade sw, Uni is paying alot more attention to the more hardcore users which is a breathe of fresh air.
*if you call chip tuning a 28rs "hardcore", then you are sadly mistaken. *
If they weren't around, what would you have at this point in time? Garrett, Neuspeed? Who? I see an individual that is constantly working to make things better. Learning, fine tuning, investing in making something that would be satisfactory and beyond. It is a boatload of work and a very expensive endeavor in time and money.
*there are alot more people who know the me7 than you think. you just need to ask around. there really is a world outside of vortex*
Getting back to this standalone thing...great... Do you have standalone now? Why are you so interested in these chips when standalones would be your solution? Are you aware that there's a 510awhp Audi up North that has been chip tuned?
*i have run stand alone and modifed me7's. i know how to tune both. people continue to complain when their sw doesn't run right. asking "what can i do to change it". there is nothing you as an end user can do. it would not be cost bennifial for an end user to acquire the equipment to do so. this is reason #1 tuners will not release maps and what programs they run for their maps. it's very time consuming to decifier the different maps.*
What would you tell the Evo and STI guys w/ their reflashes and larger turbo upgrades?
*nothing. their systems are 1/2 as smart as ours, and alot more easily manipulated.*
I see some preliminary ar/boost charts that have been performed after he acquired his emulator and I gotta say that Mike may be on to something big. And you can't be more of a skeptic then I...
*again, i hope his files do get better. i have said this in numerous posts. but if the end user doesn't know their are using a "test file", then your business practices are just as bad. *


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

never said it would have anything to do with output... those were just complaints made that i recall off the top of my head, idk if there was more or not


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_this is just getting ridiculous.
I agree with what arnold said earlier.
Mike is investing a ton of time and money into this thing and it's beginning to reach the final stages where there should be some very interesting product coming out.

*then i guess in a few months would have been the time to release files. not ~10 months ago.*

Even if it doesn't run 100%, I have to give him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for having the courtesy to let people try it.
*even at the cost of your motor?*
You know what I'd give to have a major REVO rep answer the phone and not talk to me like i'm a f*cking 2 year old.
I've been trying to find the 550cc and 580cc files for forever it seems with no ounce of help from them.
Maybe they're doing it to cover their asses from sh*t storms like this.
And honestly, I can't blame them.
You b*tchers and moaners are what limits the availability of 'rough' files to people who wanna step outside the box and give them a shot.
Sure they may run ****ty, but at least we got to try them. Better than sitting here w/ my thumb up my ass hoping my 440cc REVO file is gonna run decent w/ my new setup....


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
And this, for the literally challenged, is what I refer to when I say people are going to "eat crow".
*why should any of us eat our words? i've yet to see the dyno that gilman had ran when he was custom tuned. i know what it is, but why doesn't someone post up those steller ass numbers? something to hids? 
hopefully crap spares us the speel of a 46trim t3/t4 being equal to a 28r. cause they're night and day.*
Well said Arnold...well said.

An owner of a very good shop once told me "You're not a tuner until you're called out and hate by at least two people". Guess that makes Mike Z a true "tuner" now








*nope, he's still not a tuner. there are more problems with his files than just load maps. he is trying to tune more than 1 thing at a time. only the best of tuners can pull this off, and it won't be done with an me7.







*



_Modified by Homewrecker at 7:52 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_this is just getting ridiculous.
I agree with what arnold said earlier.
Mike is investing a ton of time and money into this thing and it's beginning to reach the final stages where there should be some very interesting product coming out.
*
then i guess in a few months would have been the time to release files. not ~10 months ago.*

Even if it doesn't run 100%, I have to give him for having the courtesy to let people try it.
*even at the cost of your motor?*



yes, at the *risk* of my motor
I am perfectly capable of logging and monitoring the car to avoid blowing it up.
If the file doesn't work or isn't safe to continue testing, then ok. Thanks for letting me try it.
I would sign a waiver on the spot w/ GIAC or REVO to get my hands on their larger injector software.
Unfortunately they are worried for PR reasons that I will get a bad cold start or have a lean condition in testing and come to the forums to b*tch about my experience w/ a file that was never implied to be a final release, let alone specific to my setup.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_what was the 440/440 setup doing? Do you have any logs/files? 
That file is on several cars that seem to have good logs. If there is an underlying problem, it's not goign to correct itself with new software. 

I do, but they were with a boost leak at the map sensor. 
This was in an unorganized part of my folder, but I'm fairly sure this is the 440/440 combo because of the date.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_

yes, at the *risk* of my motor
I am perfectly capable of logging and monitoring the car to avoid blowing it up.
If the file doesn't work or isn't safe to continue testing, then ok. Thanks for letting me try it.
I would sign a waiver on the spot w/ GIAC or REVO to get my hands on their larger injector software.
Unfortunately they are worried for PR reasons that I will get a bad cold start or have a lean condition in testing and come to the forums to b*tch about my experience w/ a file that was never implied to be a final release, let alone specific to my setup.

this my friend is dedication. i admire that. i'm not picking on you, so please do not take it this way. while you would be understanding you were running an "incomplete" file, otheres do not know this. is it their fault for not monitoring their cars? yes. is it their fault for not knowing they were buying incomplete files? no. there is a huge difference.


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_why should any of us eat our words? i've yet to see the dyno that gilman had ran when he was custom tuned. i know what it is, but why doesn't someone post up those steller ass numbers? something to hids? 

 
Well the reason I didn't post was that I didn't want to get involved in this kind of drama. If somebody really needs to know how things went I would be more than happy to send them some logs and dyno sheets from the tuning session. That being said the tune that I got was without the use of an emulator and is still a work in progress.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_











imagine that. another load table jacked up.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
imagine that. another load table jacked up.
















Only some shot 100. I think that's actually TPS. 
Here is another 440/440 combo, but from 115.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

And here is the dyno...









So if someone could confirm that 003 is in fact TPS, then I guess turbotuner20v was right and my TB wasn't closing.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
this my friend is dedication. i admire that. i'm not picking on you, so please do not take it this way. while you would be understanding you were running an "incomplete" file, otheres do not know this. is it their fault for not monitoring their cars? yes. is it their fault for not knowing they were buying incomplete files? no. there is a huge difference.










no offense taken








I would agree to a point that mike's software may have been incomplete before his current method of tuning.
But lets remember how this all started back when B*stard and Don came to the forum to share some experiences they'd had w/ a new tuner.
This started very grass roots and just snowballed into something much larger (some would argue before it was truely ready)
While I understand that some of the excitement over what this tuner would be capable of in the future influenced some people to try the preliminary versions of the software, it was their decision to try something new and relatively 'unestablished'.
It was made public from the get-go that files would be created for basic setups, tested, then logs would be returned for 'fine-tuning'.
This very process should alert an astute consumer to the fact that they might be purchasing 'incomplete' software.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

That looks better. The load seems to actually go above 100% on this. 
I consider the AFR too lean from 3800 - 5500. I would want AFR in the 12's much earlier. Its definitely not ideal, but not nearly as bad as what was in the last file.
What MAF setup were you running? Do you remember the fuel trims? This was leaded gas? If so, I woudl not trust the VAG com log of AFR on this file with leaded gas. 
The curve does not look like other Uni logs that I have seen/been sent. 

003 is throttle position. I have a spreadsheet with all the blocks listed for 1.8T's. send me an e-mail ill send it to you. [email protected]


_Modified by enginerd at 8:15 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_

no offense taken








I would agree to a point that mike's software may have been incomplete before his current method of tuning.
But lets remember how this all started back when B*stard and Don came to the forum to share some experiences they'd had w/ a new tuner.
This started very grass roots and just snowballed into something much larger (some would argue before it was truely ready)
While I understand that some of the excitement over what this tuner would be capable of in the future influenced some people to try the preliminary versions of the software, it was their decision to try something new and relatively 'unestablished'.
It was made public from the get-go that files would be created for basic setups, tested, then logs would be returned for 'fine-tuning'.
This very process should alert an astute consumer to the fact that they might be purchasing 'incomplete' software.


it soes not matter if it is made publicly or not. every end user should be told, via email after verbally being told (if ordering by phone) that this sw is incomplete. i mean, revo released their "final" file a few months back. how many people can truly say they knows it is back in beta?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_
That looks better. The load seems to actually go above 100% on this. 
I consider the AFR too lean from 3800 - 5500. I would want AFR in the 12's much earlier. Its definitely not ideal, but not nearly as bad as what was in the last file.
What MAF setup were you running? Do you remember the fuel trims? This was leaded gas? If so, I woudl not trust the VAG com log of AFR on this file with leaded gas. 
The curve does not look like other Uni logs that I have seen/been sent. 

AFR from the dyno was at the tailpipe and it was leaded 110 gas. I'm running a 3in VR6 housing with the stock 1.8T element.
Fuel trims were like ~-4.7 on the 440 file with the 630s. Before I fixed the big map leak and the leaking injectors (440/440) they were -2.7 . Other afr logs, from vag-com, were on straight 93.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_So if someone could confirm that 003 is in fact TPS, then I guess turbotuner20v was right and my TB wasn't closing.


it's MAF, Throttle Angle, Timing
so your throttle body isn't closing


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_

it's MAF, Throttle Angle, Timing
so your throttle body isn't closing

Yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And so my load wasn't messed up. The vag labels got me lost.
So anyone have ideas what caused that big dip up top?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

imo, you tend to get out of something what you put into it. my next logical step, if i were in this situation, would be to send mike logs of the file, so he can update it. this thread is way longer than it probably should be, but it's got a lot of great info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...and to you haters, give mike @ uni a break. who knows how many people just send in their isht for an update, don't provide any logs (without which, mikeZ is shooting in the dark), then get pissed and post up when their isht doesn't perform any better. i'm not implying that this is the case here, but i'm sure it's happened too often.








like I said, people get out of it what they put into it.








mike, your car is going to be a beast when it's sorted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by inivid1.8t at 6:07 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
pcv wouldnt have any bearing. besides messy

I had a PVC valve fail on the dyno and it cost 40hp


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_i have really tried to ignore your post because i respect you. but there are some things which need addressed.
If i had a dime for everyone that screamed bloody standalone....
just making a point. he asked.
*okay*
We live in a stock chip upgrade world. Its ideal on a end user/hassle sort of way. Uni is a young company. While REVO is concentrating more on K03 and stock upgrade sw, Uni is paying alot more attention to the more hardcore users which is a breathe of fresh air.
if you call chip tuning a 28rs "hardcore", then you are sadly mistaken. 
*well, i was referring to turbo upgrades in general, not specific turbos. And since like less then 1% go beyond a K04, then a gt28rs would be considered hardcore. But certainly not to me... http://www.zshare.net/video/ga....html*
If they weren't around, what would you have at this point in time? Garrett, Neuspeed? Who? I see an individual that is constantly working to make things better. Learning, fine tuning, investing in making something that would be satisfactory and beyond. It is a boatload of work and a very expensive endeavor in time and money.
there are alot more people who know the me7 than you think. you just need to ask around. there really is a world outside of vortex
*Well, not everyone has access to these guys, so the unfortunate guys in the far reaches need access to good off-the-shelf files which is what I'm referring to..*
Getting back to this standalone thing...great... Do you have standalone now? Why are you so interested in these chips when standalones would be your solution? Are you aware that there's a 510awhp Audi up North that has been chip tuned?
i have run stand alone and modifed me7's. i know how to tune both. people continue to complain when their sw doesn't run right. asking "what can i do to change it". there is nothing you as an end user can do. it would not be cost bennifial for an end user to acquire the equipment to do so. this is reason #1 tuners will not release maps and what programs they run for their maps. it's very time consuming to decifier the different maps.
*Well, if you're able to read between the lines, most of the issues that i see involve ppl using the file erroneously. I, too, have been involved w/ standalones and map augmentation for a long time. Its not easy and there are thousands upon thousands of variables. Experimentation is key...bump it up, trim it down, datalog, hmm, what if i did this?, etc etc... Mike's got ballz. He puts forth a product that ppl like you can come on and bash... It costs money, everything costs money and in this industry a whole lot of it. There aren't enough hours in the day. I spoke w/ him at around 1:30am and he was tuning a car...talk about dedication. Are you willing to walk that walk or just talk?*
What would you tell the Evo and STI guys w/ their reflashes and larger turbo upgrades?
nothing. their systems are 1/2 as smart as ours, and alot more easily manipulated.
*Agreed, but they're getting more sophisticated by the day. Have you looked into Toyota's VVT engine?*
I see some preliminary ar/boost charts that have been performed after he acquired his emulator and I gotta say that Mike may be on to something big. And you can't be more of a skeptic then I...
again, i hope his files do get better. i have said this in numerous posts. but if the end user doesn't know their are using a "test file", then your business practices are just as bad. 
*Everything is a test file. I've used ECUTek, Utech, Hondata, AEM.. Nothing is perfect. Tuning requires you cover everything including altitude, gas quality, components, atomospheric conditions, weather, etc etc. Ford has 'test' vehicles that are recalled, Sony's have recalls, Greddy has faulty firmware in their components. Allow ppl to work. These ppl aren't getting stranded, they deal w/ some minor issues and for the most part, run pretty well. There will be updates...*


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (passatG60)*

passatg60,
please do not understand me. i have never stated i object to updates. but you should have a tune which is halfway safe. lets face it, this dyno run is far from that. so have many others. they are not safe. 
at minimum, people should have a safe tune out of the box. this sw has shown you could have real problems with your car running it. if anything it should be underpowered due to a lack of timing, and to much fuel as opposed to the other way.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

lets get this to 10 pages..


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_lets get this to 10 pages..









With your help, we can.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
With your help, we can.









10 here we come


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_passatg60,
*please do not understand me.* i have never stated i object to updates. but you should have a tune which is halfway safe. lets face it, this dyno run is far from that. so have many others. they are not safe. 
at minimum, people should have a safe tune out of the box. this sw has shown you could have real problems with your car running it. if anything it should be underpowered due to a lack of timing, and to much fuel as opposed to the other way. 

Don't worry. No one understands why you're here. A Uni car that blew up was running 23+ psi on a 50 trim on 91 octane for 18K miles and never ran one log or any sort of wideband/AF readings. Real smart. I haven't seen anyone else who was so unsmart. Who are all these people that are unaware that the software isn't final release? Oh wait, they don't want to be "blacklisted"


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
A Uni car that blew up was running 23+ psi on a 50 trim on 91 octane for 18K miles and never ran one log or any sort of wideband/AF readings. ....Who are all these people that are unaware that the software isn't final release? Oh wait, they don't want to be "blacklisted"









lol!














are you serious? like I said earlier...you get out of it what you put into it.












_Modified by inivid1.8t at 6:14 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

Until people get togher and do something else besides argue here you will all be at the mercy of the cip tuning crack dealers







(but not me ofcourse)


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Don't worry. No one understands why you're here. A Uni car that blew up was running 23+ psi on a 50 trim on 91 octane for 18K miles and never ran one log or any sort of wideband/AF readings. Real smart. I haven't seen anyone else who was so unsmart. Who are all these people that are unaware that the software isn't final release? Oh wait, they don't want to be "blacklisted"









certainly not you. because you're in the know. don't be salty because i know the me7 better than your boy. again, i tried helping your boy. he didn't want it. remind me again why _you _are here?


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

okay lets lighten this thread up...
http://www.zshare.net/video/ga....html


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_okay lets lighten this thread up...
http://www.zshare.net/video/ga....html








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_okay lets lighten this thread up...
http://www.zshare.net/video/ga....html

is that stock suspension???


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

Maybe we should take this thread and do something productive with it like maybe make some suggestions on how to help this guy?


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (T-Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Boy* »_
is that stock suspension???









Yep, bald a$$ street tires too


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
certainly not you. because you're in the know. don't be salty because i know the me7 better than your boy. again, i tried helping your boy. he didn't want it. remind me again why _you _are here? 


Why are you here? The only reason I can think of why you don't want us knowing who you are is because you have something to hide. You throw your weight around, like many people here, but you have yet to show something to back all that up. In all honesty, what you post can be gained from reading these forums and knowing a few people, and actaully never having step foot in a shop, or a reputable shop. You speak of this world outside the Vortex. I want in. Hell a lot of people who are ready to give you money want in. If you can provide us with a better software, do it. You can see there is a market. There are plenty of other kids like me who'd pay you more then Uni to make their car run great.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
Yep, bald a$$ street tires too








thats awsome.....


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Maybe we should take this thread and do something productive with it like maybe make some suggestions on how to help this guy?

People who have tried helping me off the forums got flamed here for numerous reasons.
But as of now, I'm confident I'll get all this squared away.


----------



## Mk2Scirocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

hey Mike, er Hetzen, i've been sitting here with a bag of popcorn watching all of this back and forth and all i can say is i hope you too get a resolution to your situation. i am still looking for something to happen with mine.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2Scirocco16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2Scirocco16v* »_hey Mike, er Hetzen, i've been sitting here with a bag of popcorn watching all of this back and forth and all i can say is i hope you too get a resolution to your situation. i am still looking for something to happen with mine.









Hopefully soon. I'd like to have a great running car by April 1st when my local track opens. But I prob won't beat on it in hope for great times since slicks on a stock clutch can't go over well.







. Have to wait till summer till I can show what a yellow hatchback can do


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
I had a PVC valve fail on the dyno and it cost 40hp

*HELLO* Hetzen, you see this?

_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
Why are you here? The only reason I can think of why you don't want us knowing who you are is because you have something to hide. You throw your weight around, like many people here, but you have yet to show something to back all that up. In all honesty, what you post can be gained from reading these forums and knowing a few people, and actaully never having step foot in a shop, or a reputable shop. You speak of this world outside the Vortex. I want in. Hell a lot of people who are ready to give you money want in. If you can provide us with a better software, do it. You can see there is a market. There are plenty of other kids like me who'd pay you more then Uni to make their car run great.

Well said. Maybe Homewrecker can prove his worth by addressing this post but I doubt it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
certainly not you. because you're in the know. don't be salty *because i know the me7 better than your boy*. again, i tried helping your boy. he didn't want it. remind me again why _you _are here? 


Proof? I'm here to discredit all your fallacious arguments which isn't hard and support Mike Z in the process, who has earned my support, unlike Homewrecker. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
*HELLO* Hetzen, you see this?


I already asked you about the remedy







This weekend it'll get fixed.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Most definetly.


----------



## EuroHoMIE1.8T (Apr 24, 2003)

Long thread, dont feel like reading it all, can i get a digest version?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (EuroHoMIE1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroHoMIE1.8T* »_Long thread, dont feel like reading it all, can i get a digest version?

File mismatched for software. File wasn't the best it seems anywho. Dyno results suffer. Flame war results. You didn't miss much.


----------



## EuroHoMIE1.8T (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_File mismatched for software. File wasn't the best it seems anywho. Dyno results suffer. Flame war results. You didn't miss much.

dzieki http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
I already asked you about the remedy







This weekend it'll get fixed. 

i hope crap recommended you taking the pcv out and running a catch can. 
i've never heard of a pcv loosing 40hp. lmao. you are kidding, right? kids these days.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

welp, looks like Unitronics hazing is almost done


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
*HELLO* Hetzen, you see this?
Well said. Maybe Homewrecker can prove his worth by addressing this post but I doubt it. 
Proof? I'm here to discredit all your fallacious arguments which isn't hard and support Mike Z in the process, who has earned my support, unlike Homewrecker. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


what do you want to see? tell me, i'll provide it. you want maps? get them yourself. you want logs? to bad. you want dynos? i can do that. although there is no way to decifer a me7 dyno from anything else i have tuned. 
sorry for all the confusion guys. i thought we were talking about _great_ sw here.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_i've never heard of a pcv loosing 40hp. lmao. you are kidding, right? kids these days.









If the PCV fails it will allow boost pressure to leak past the PCV, through the lines connecting from the crank case breather, valve cover breather and ultimately back into the intake.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
what do you want to see? tell me, i'll provide it. you want maps? get them yourself. you want logs? to bad. you want dynos? i can do that. although there is no way to decifer a me7 dyno from anything else i have tuned. 
sorry for all the confusion guys. i thought we were talking about _great_ sw here. 

I should hunt around for a bit, get me some nice dynos and post them as Uni's. Then you'd just go with the flow.
What have you tuned? Do you tune ME7? Wanna tune my car?
For some reason, I have a feeling you're an UPsolute dealer.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_i hope crap recommended you taking the pcv out and running a catch can. 
i've never heard of a pcv loosing 40hp. lmao. you are kidding, right? kids these days.









You called Bob a kid. LMAO. You just lost all credibility. And even if you install a catch can on a busted/leaking PCV valve/system, you're just bandaiding the problem Good try though Master Tunah.


----------



## EuroHoMIE1.8T (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_ Good try though Master Tunah.









lmao!


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
I should hunt around for a bit, get me some nice dynos and post them as Uni's. Then you'd just go with the flow.
What have you tuned? Do you tune ME7? Wanna tune my car?
For some reason, *I have a feeling you're an UPsolute dealer*.
















i would love to see some nice uni dynos. really i would. i guess people have selective reading on these boards. it won't happen though for another 12 months. hope people are willing to drive their pride and joys jacked up for that long.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

yo hetzen, is this like the longest thread you've ever started or what?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_















i would love to see some nice uni dynos. really i would. i guess people have selective reading on these boards. it won't happen though for another 12 months. hope people are willing to drive their pride and joys jacked up for that long.









Define nice. What would make my dyno "nice"?


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
You called Bob a kid. LMAO. You just lost all credibility. And even if you install a catch can on a busted/leaking PCV valve/system, you're just bandaiding the problem Good try though Master Tunah.









who did i loose credability with? you? lmao. i don't care about your thoughts. you're good for about 3 things.
1. swinging
2. pointing out grammer/spelling problems
3. upping your post count
hows that giac running, uni swinger?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_yo hetzen, is this like the longest thread you've ever started or what?









It's prob up there


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
Define nice. What would make my dyno "nice"? 

we'll leave it at the hp you deserve to have with your set-up. everything else is just moot.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_And even if you install a catch can on a busted/leaking PCV valve/system, you're just bandaiding the problem

I know, WTF? You might as well run a hose from your intake manifold directly back into your inlet.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
we'll leave it at the hp you deserve to have with your set-up. everything else is just moot. 

I'm on stock internals with a turbo that can snap my rods if I turn my MBC up too much. My set-up can refer to a lot of things.


----------



## hang10z (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Roses smell a lot like poo poo pooooooooooo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (hang10z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hang10z* »_Roses smell a lot like poo poo pooooooooooo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

+1 for you


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (hang10z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hang10z* »_Roses smell a lot like poo poo pooooooooooo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oooh oooh ooooooooooooooooh


----------



## hang10z (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

Sorry the more I read this thread the more I feel like I am turning into a 80 yr old jewish lady.. wait.. where did my d_i_c_k go??


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

Im gonna help with the ten pages, this is so ridiculous its worth making it as long as possible


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mattnsac)*

can't wait to post my dyno's.


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_can't wait to post my dyno's.
















What setup are you running??


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

me too...


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_can't wait to post my dyno's.
















when you getting tuned?
he's running a .48 50 trim with a petey log manifold.....same setup as me thats why i know 
can't wait to see your results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_when you getting tuned?
he's running a .48 50 trim with a petey log manifold.....same setup as me thats why i know 
can't wait to see your results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're running a 50 trim? NOOOOOOOOOOO. No one knew.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

funny
as if nooooooooooooooooo one know what your running or was going to run








i least i stuck with one


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

Oh we know you haven't changed plans. You've reminded us enough that I even had a dream about it.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

summary of thread:







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrEgStEr (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_summary of thread:







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ko3 rocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (TurboRed GLi)*

I am going to print up some "deeds" to this swampland nearby,I am going to sell you guys each parcel for $900.00
You can call me and I will tell you how great it "will be" to live here.
And you can always "call me" to see how the swamp is "coming along".
If you will pay $900.00 for hopes and promises,then that swampland is looking real good right about now.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_I am going to print up some "deeds" to this swampland nearby,I am going to sell you guys each parcel for $900.00
You can call me and I will tell you how great it "will be" to live here.
And you can always "call me" to see how the swamp is "coming along".
If you will pay $900.00 for hopes and promises,then that swampland is looking real good right about now.










here goes the $900 arguement again















serisouly dude, EVERY thread I see you in bashing uni and praising revo, if I were to get a dollar for every time you mention "$900" I could have gotten standalone already


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_I am going to print up some "deeds" to this swampland nearby,I am going to sell you guys each parcel for $900.00
You can call me and I will tell you how great it "will be" to live here.
And you can always "call me" to see how the swamp is "coming along".
If you will pay $900.00 for hopes and promises,then that swampland is looking real good right about now.










For this to have any bearing, you have to continuously improve the $900 plot as well as sell $700 plots that you will refuse to improve.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Hetzen, have you not yet changed your O2 sensor after running the leaded 110 Oct?...


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Hetzen, have you not yet changed your O2 sensor after running the leaded 110 Oct?...


dude i went thru like 100 gallons on 110 oct or more on the same o2.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*

They also use the same O2 sensors on dynos for long periods of time with problems only after a long use with leaded gas.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_dude i went thru like 100 gallons on 110 oct or more on the same o2. 

last i checked your motor is also split in half as well


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Which is why I wouldn't trust most dyno widebands out there. 
Also, they dont see the EGT's that the primary 02 sensor will see, which makes them more susceptible to poisoning of the catalyst in the sensor. 
If your going to run leaded gas I would make sure your fuel trims are near zero, keep an eye on egt's and replace the 02 sensor more frequently. I killed an o2 sensor about 3 weeks after running a blend of mostly 105 with a few gallons of 110. I only noticed it from ~100F higher egts while cruising. I had no visible CEL, but a code was stored. Could be just luck
Here are some quotes from the LM1 wideband site regarding the sensor calibration. They use the same VW sensor that we have in our cars. 
"Innovate has created a slick, digital handheld air-fuel ratio meter that can also data-log the information that will give you immediate and accurate drive-time results that you can use to help tune your engine. The system uses a five-wire Bosch heated oxygen sensor that is intended for use only with unleaded fuels to create the air-fuel ratio readout."
"Heater calibration detects and stores the impedance characteristics of a new sensor. Generally these characteristics don’t change with wear, however some forms of carbonization can impact the impedance of the sensor. The most common problematic carbonization comes from the use of leaded gas. If you see an error #4 (Pump cell circuit open) after using the LM-1 with leaded gas, you probably need to perform a heater recalibration. If you use LM-1 regularly with race gas, we recommend keeping a backup sensor in your tool box, and performing heater recalibrations more frequently."



_Modified by enginerd at 8:57 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_

dude i went thru like 100 gallons on 110 oct or more on the same o2. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i run 115 quite a bit, and have only recently changed my 02. the oem sensor was still good, but figured i would change tit for my new tune.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

Regardless, Hetzen has a new Innovative wideband on the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Regardless, Hetzen has a new Innovative wideband on the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

did he get the one thats reads up to 18:1


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_did he get the one thats reads up to 18:1









Yup, perfect for blowing oil into the motor and recirculating boost too.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

fyi innovative are turbos. INNOVATE are widebands


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Yup, perfect for blowing oil into the motor and recirculating boost too.









you really have no idea what your talking about. if anything at all is bad on his pcv its the mushroom on the inlet pipe from the valve cover leaking. not the crankcase. 
you guys are picking at straws when its obvious the a/f's on the file are garbage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_you really have no idea what your talking about. if anything at all is bad on his pcv its the mushroom on the inlet pipe from the valve cover leaking. not the crankcase. 
you guys are picking at straws when its obvious the a/f's on the file are garbage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

On his particular file that he dynoed on. WE KNOW THAT FILE WAS CRAP, he shouldn't have been given it. Would you like to beat a dead horse some more? And don't tell me that his filling up his IC with oil doesn't have any affect on anything. Mike doesn't write target AFs in the 14's either so don't give me crap about AF's on the 440 file either. Maybe the master installer missed something.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
On his particular file that he dynoed on. WE KNOW THAT FILE WAS CRAP, he shouldn't have been given it. Would you like to beat a dead horse some more? And don't tell me that his filling up his IC with oil doesn't have any affect on anything. Mike doesn't write target AFs in the 14's either so don't give me crap about AF's on the 440 file either. Maybe the master installer missed something.









doesn't matter where you write your target a/f if the load tables are junk.








i had to laugh at tims comment. you guys are screaming "hw issues" for a bad a/f. lol. stop riding and realize this stuff is junk. you'd be better off with a diode and oem sw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
why not give the tuner crap about the a/f on 440 file? was it not tuned for 440's? or was that a crap file too? 


_Modified by Homewrecker at 9:41 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
On his particular file that he dynoed on. WE KNOW THAT FILE WAS CRAP, he shouldn't have been given it. Would you like to beat a dead horse some more? And don't tell me that his filling up his IC with oil doesn't have any affect on anything. Mike doesn't write target AFs in the 14's either so don't give me crap about AF's on the 440 file either. Maybe the master installer missed something.










didnt miss anything. and how do you know about his intercooler filling up with oil have you seen it in person? have you touched hetzens car? have you touched a uni car? 
for all he knows that oil was coming from his beat ass turbo considering there was sludge leading from it.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_On his particular file that he dynoed on. WE KNOW THAT FILE WAS CRAP, he shouldn't have been given it. Would you like to beat a dead horse some more? 

Go back to your old Upsolute dealer.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_didnt miss anything. and how do you know about his intercooler filling up with oil have you seen it in person? have you touched hetzens car? have you touched a uni car? 
for all he knows that oil was coming from his beat ass turbo considering there was sludge leading from it. 

Ah, another issue comes out. Now the turbo is beat. lol No, I'm going off what the DAMN owner himself told me. Is he lying?







Yeah, I have touched a Uni car. And guess what, it didn't run lean.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Ah, another issue comes out. Now the turbo is beat. lol No, I'm going off what the DAMN owner himself told me. Is he lying?







Yeah, I have touched a Uni car. And guess what, it didn't run lean.









im talking about his ko3


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_im talking about his ko3

My K03 has been leaking/burning oil for a long time, and my IC is bone dry. I stay on top of my PCV system though.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Ah, another issue comes out. Now the turbo is beat. lol No, I'm going off what the DAMN owner himself told me. Is he lying?







Yeah, I have touched a Uni car. And guess what, it didn't run lean.









i dont believe you have any first hand experience what so ever.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*

crap just runs in circles. he has yet come up with a solution aside from defending his chin. 
guess we'll wait another year til your car is done to see some more steller numbers out of uni.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
My K03 has been leaking/burning oil for a long time, and my IC is bone dry. I stay on top of my PCV system though. 


right, well you seem to know everything.

funny how you know so much about it all yet have ever owned one yourself. you have so much experience with things you have never touched. word of mouth only goes so far. do it before you claim to know it.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_i dont believe you have any first hand experience what so ever. 

Yup. Because in your world, someone who hasn't run 11's knows NOTHING. The Uni car I was in two weeks ago ran low 11's for AF. But you're right, I'm making that up. And guess what, that was an older 440 file too. It MUST be the software.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (not euro)*

you also jocked the **** out of giac until you couldnt get it or gave up on it so now this is what you have left. 
holding out hope that someone will create software you can be happy with, which is fine for you. just dont lead with your mouth and not your brain.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_right, well you seem to know everything.

funny how you know so much about it all yet have ever owned one yourself. you have so much experience with things you have never touched. word of mouth only goes so far. do it before you claim to know it. 

Last I checked you don't own even a running 1.8t yet alone one with Uni software.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Yup. Because in your world, someone who hasn't run 11's knows NOTHING. The Uni car I was in two weeks ago ran low 11's for AF. But you're right, I'm making that up. And guess what, that was an older 440 file too. It MUST be the software. 

who ever said there was anything consistent with 900 dollar software created on a street tune and sold as finished.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Last I checked you don't own even a running 1.8t yet alone one with Uni software. 

built one more uni car than you have. 
i could have my gti running in 3 weeks if i wanted to. i like my sedan better.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_you also jocked the **** out of giac until you couldnt get it or gave up on it so now this is what you have left. 
holding out hope that someone will create software you can be happy with, which is fine for you. just dont lead with your mouth and not your brain. 

Nope, I still support GIAC just like you but for stock turbo only. Dubwerks won't distribute their files and you know that. GIAC doesn't want to support the BT crowd that doesn't run their hardware. I didn't want to run the Del Rio manifold or pay $300 for the VF fuel pump. And we all know how you and Adam feel about the 57 trim so don't play this off as me jumping ship. I have seen a lot more from Mike Z than you have, so maybe you should reserve comment on experience as well.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_built one more uni car than you have. 
i could have my gti running in 3 weeks if i wanted to. i like my sedan better. 

Built? Bolted on a manifold? You think I've never done that? lmao So you let your GTI sit. That's real smart financially and indicative of how well you "build" cars.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*

why are we having a credentialing information fest?
take it to IM's U 2


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_who ever said there was anything consistent with 900 dollar software created on a street tune and sold as finished. 

It's not sold as finished. Hetzen knows that. How come you don't?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Nope, I still support GIAC just like you but for stock turbo only. Dubwerks won't distribute their files and you know that. GIAC doesn't want to support the BT crowd that doesn't run their hardware. I didn't want to run the Del Rio manifold or pay $300 for the VF fuel pump. And we all know how you and Adam feel about the 57 trim so don't play this off as me jumping ship. I have seen a lot more from Mike Z than you have, so maybe you should reserve comment on experience as well. 


who says you need to run a 57 trim? can you blame the guy for not wanting a fire hazard fuel pump on cars hes tuned? can you blame him for only trusting certain hard parts manufacturers? no.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_crap just runs in circles. he has yet come up with a solution aside from defending his chin. 
guess we'll wait another year til your car is done to see some more steller numbers out of uni.









Yup, 12 months is your anticipated time frame. You've repeated that. Guess we'll wait and see. How does crow taste?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
It's not sold as finished. Hetzen knows that. How come you don't?


if its sold. its finished. period.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_who says you need to run a 57 trim? can you blame the guy for not wanting a fire hazard fuel pump on cars hes tuned? can you blame him for only trusting certain hard parts manufacturers? no.

Oh, okay, now it's okay to run a different turbo on specific software and expect perfect results. Gotcha.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Built? Bolted on a manifold? You think I've never done that? lmao So you let your GTI sit. That's real smart financially and indicative of how well you "build" cars. 

i have like 3 other projects in line before the gti even crosses my mind. i had a good time with that car, no its time for something else.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_if its sold. its finished. period.

Hetzen's knows it's not finished. How come you don't? He knew the risk he was taking when he took that file. He's not upset about it. He wants to fix it. Is he here bashing Uni like you? Would you like beat the dead horse some more? Would you like to beat the dead horse some more? I asked twice because you didn't get it the first time.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Oh, okay, now it's okay to run a different turbo on specific software and expect perfect results. Gotcha. 

there are more files than just the 57 trim.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_i have like 3 other projects in line before the gti even crosses my mind. i had a good time with that car, no its time for something else. 

So you have title to it and don't intend to fix it or sell it? Or are you making payments on it too? lol


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Hetzen's knows it's not finished. How come you don't? He knew the risk he was taking when he took that file. He's not upset about it. He wants to fix it. Is he here bashing Uni like you? Would you like beat the dead horse some more? Would you like to beat the dead horse some more? I asked twice because you didn't get it the first time. 


the reason he doesnt say anything is because he is scared that he will get looked at as a ***** and not get anything good if it ever comes out.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_there are more files than just the 57 trim. 

Yup, 28RS and some Mitsu turbo, all of which don't fit my power goals. GIAC won't work with me on what I want, Mike will. Thanks for playing.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Yup, 28RS and some Mitsu turbo, all of which don't fit my power goals. GIAC won't work with me on what I want, Mike will. Thanks for playing. 

really? i bet not.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_the reason he doesnt say anything is because he is scared that he will get looked at as a ***** and not get anything good if it ever comes out. 

Oh right, blacklist theory. It's a conspiracy, alert the media.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_really? i bet not. 

You have any experience with either? Didn't think so.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
if its sold. its finished. period.

so that's what revo did and then retracted things to call it BETA...wtf?
why don't u 2 take this to IM's?
if hetzen is so scared/worried he can call mike and get his answer, he won't bite his head of and won't be a french shower like you are being


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
You have any experience with either? Didn't think so. 


you know im done making childish arguments with you.
you get all pig headed over whatever it is thats hot to you at the moment and cant see past it. if thats how you want to live thats cool for you. 
skepticisim is the nature of the beast when it some to 1.8ts esp. on the software end of things. you like to not look before you leap and just hope the net you paid for is there.
im just telling people to look closer at the net.







im done with warning people.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_you know im done making childish arguments with you.
you get all pig headed over whatever it is thats hot to you at the moment and cant see past it. if thats how you want to live thats cool for you. 
skepticisim is the nature of the beast when it some to 1.8ts esp. on the software end of things. you like to not look before you leap and just hope the net you paid for is there.
im just telling people to look closer at the net.







im done with warning people. 

Cool, so you are done beating the dead horse. Good, that was boring. And I do look, I've seen more than you.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

awe come on guys, it was just starting to get good...


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

There are other forums out there where Hetzen could get the help he wants, without the garbage.
not-euro, if you whole point is to warn people, then fine, you made your point. Move on. You're no help at all.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Yup, 12 months is your anticipated time frame. You've repeated that. Guess we'll wait and see. How does crow taste? 

explain to me how i ate my words. sounds like the crow **** in your mouth. you have yet to display an acceptable dyno. you have yet to display a acceptable time slip. in fact, the only thing you have done is make it known your chin hurts because you're on unis jock. 
put up or shut up. this is the bottom line. and for the last year, all we've heard are promises. certainly nobody has put up.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

I didn't say you did, I said you will. Sooner than 12 months too.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crap* »_Quote, originally posted by Homewrecker » 
crap just runs in circles. he has yet come up with a solution aside from defending his chin. 
guess we'll wait another year til your car is done to see some more steller numbers out of uni. 

Yup, 12 months is your anticipated time frame. You've repeated that. Guess we'll wait and see.* How does crow taste? *


you didn't? 



_Modified by Homewrecker at 11:27 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

My apologies. I should have added, maybe you should find out ahead of time to see if you like it.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_My apologies. I should have added, maybe you should find out ahead of time to see if you like it.









this is the thing. gilman put down horrible numbers. custom tuned.
donr put down miserable numbers for being 24psi. 1/2 custom tuned.
hetzen put down horrible numbers. mismatched file.
the last dyno which was posted by don had horrible numbers. custom tuned. 
so what am i missing? i live for today, not the future.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_this is the thing. gilman put down horrible numbers. custom tuned.
donr put down miserable numbers for being 24psi. 1/2 custom tuned.
hetzen put down horrible numbers. mismatched file.
the last dyno which was posted by don had horrible numbers. custom tuned. 
so what am i missing? i live for today, not the future. 

KGilman had leaks and only tuned low boost. Don has never been on a dyno with Mike. Any thing else to add?


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
KGilman had leaks and only tuned low boost. Don has never been on a dyno with Mike. Any thing else to add? 









just toi leave yourself an "out" i know he has never been on the dyno with mike. he is also the most anal person about his car and repeatedly send mike logs for updates. like every night. 
how did i know the people with low numbers would have hw issues? *cough* revo *cough*


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

So you think Don gets an update daily?







Good one. Maybe you should compare to Wolk's dynos with 100 octane in the tank. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1792908 
And finally.....

_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_ you want dynos? i can do that. 

........where are they?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
He is also the most anal person about his car and repeatedly send mike logs for updates. like every night. 
how did i know the people with low numbers would have hw issues? *cough* revo *cough*

Is this what you think...LOL! Please refrain from such statements.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_So you think Don gets an update daily?







Good one. Maybe you should compare to Wolk's dynos with 100 octane in the tank. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1792908 


congratulations. you are oficially a dumb ass. 1 psi less, and 20+whp more. you fool. if you are trying to make a point, please do so in your favor.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_congratulations. you are oficially a dumb ass. 1 psi less, and 20+whp more. you fool. if you are trying to make a point, please do so in your favor.
















On the 100 octane file, DUMBASS.







Maybe you could take some reading lessons with Andrew.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Unitronics dyno ( 18bora)*

Thanks Sam.







Now fluuuuuuuuuuuuush.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Unitronics dyno ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_I wonder if this thing has a chip or standalone management system.
http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/...=2358
BTW, my wife gave me the







when I taped it.


the "lid lift" isn't tuned optimally... so i'd guess a beta file of chip tunning
send it out for an update


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (turbotuner20V)*

this uni car made great power too
















Engine:
-Wiseco 9.5:1 Pistons
-Crower Rods
-Bosche 440cc Green Top Injectors
-ATP Manifold with T25 flange
-ATP 3" downpipe and test pipe with V-band
-Eurosport 2.5" catback with dual tips
-Custom 3" turbo inlet pipe
-VR6 3" MAF housing
-ABD Cold Air Intake
-Garrett GT2871r turbo with .63a/r
-Tyrol Sport In-Tank fuel pump
-Tyrol Sport SMIC
-Greddy Profec B-Spec 2 Electronic Boost Controller


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_this uni car made great power too









Engine:
-Wiseco 9.5:1 Pistons
-Crower Rods
-Bosche 440cc Green Top Injectors
-ATP Manifold with T25 flange
-ATP 3" downpipe and test pipe with V-band
-Eurosport 2.5" catback with dual tips
-Custom 3" turbo inlet pipe
-VR6 3" MAF housing
-ABD Cold Air Intake
-Garrett GT2871r turbo with .63a/r
-Tyrol Sport In-Tank fuel pump
-Tyrol Sport SMIC
-Greddy Profec B-Spec 2 Electronic Boost Controller

somebody is deff dissapointed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif how much boost? i am assuming 22 psi. 
uni boys will find a flaw. they already know the person who owns the car, and will blame the green tops. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (Homewrecker)*

I want an excellent tune for my custom turbo setup, I dont want to go stand alone, what do you recomend??


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_this uni car made great power too









Engine:
-Wiseco 9.5:1 Pistons
-Crower Rods
-Bosche 440cc Green Top Injectors
-ATP Manifold with T25 flange
-ATP 3" downpipe and test pipe with V-band
-Eurosport 2.5" catback with dual tips
-Custom 3" turbo inlet pipe
-VR6 3" MAF housing
-ABD Cold Air Intake
-Garrett GT2871r turbo with .63a/r
-Tyrol Sport In-Tank fuel pump
-Tyrol Sport SMIC
-Greddy Profec B-Spec 2 Electronic Boost Controller

From back in Nov, before Mike had his dyno and emulator. Or was this mysterious person also under the impression that he got a finalized file too? 
Die dead horse, die
Bomb about to be dropped.










_Modified by QuickK03Crap at 12:40 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
*Die dead horse, die*
Bomb about to be dropped.









_Modified by QuickK03Crap at 12:40 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
From back in Nov, before Mike had his dyno and emulator. Or was this mysterious person also under the impression that he got a finalized file too? 
Die dead horse, die
Bomb about to be dropped.









_Modified by QuickK03Crap at 12:40 PM 3-16-2006_

so, ohh mighty swinger. since your set-up hasn't been dyno tuned and you have a file in your ecu, you're ready for an update. my calander says so.


----------



## Minesfasterthenyours (Jan 27, 2006)

*yikes*

So, does this mean everyone whos ever slapped on a BT with a diode and stock software is a tunha? ie. soda, nebulight, just to name examples. They made good power, a/f was ok


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_so, ohh mighty swinger. since your set-up hasn't been dyno tuned and you have a file in your ecu, you're ready for an update. my calander says so.









Does your calendar tell you when it's time for spelling class? Only reason I'm not already running my Uni ECU is because of hardware delays, things that are out of my control.

And finally.....

_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_ you want dynos? i can do that. 

........where are they? 
Still waiting.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Does your calendar tell you when it's time for spelling class? 


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
who did i loose credability with? you? lmao. i don't care about your thoughts. you're good for about 3 things.
1. swinging
*2. pointing out grammer/spelling problems*
3. upping your post count
hows that giac running, uni swinger?











_Quote, originally posted by *crap* »_
Still waiting. on my big turbo to be put together. for 3 years.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

This just in....
Details:
- Mike Z's 2000 1.8T Jetta AWD 032CL
- GT2871R 56 trim .86 ar
- 630 cc Siemens DEKA @ 3 bar /w VR6 MAF housing
- 94 oct pump
- Mustang Dyno
Shout out to [email protected] for hooking us up ECU-X http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























Dyno 1 Log:








Dyno 2 Log:









_Modified by Don R at 10:53 AM 3-16-2006_


_Modified by Don R at 11:07 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Unitronics dyno (Homewrecker)*

It's "GRAMMAR." And I just paid for everything in Jan. Doesn't seem to me like three years has gone by. Motor goes in this weekend. Turbo goes in once broken in over my spring break at the end of the month. I'm glad that you think my turbo kit has any relevance to Mike's abilities. Now, about those dyno's? You can question everyone else abilities, but where are the fruits of your labor? You're avoiding the question, even after you offered. Still waiting.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*

Bomb has landed. But this won't acceptable to Homewrecker.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Don R)*

that don, is what i am talking about. right there my friend is a very nice dyno.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Bomb has landed. But this won't *BE*acceptable to Homewrecker.









fixed that for you grammar boy


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_that don, is what i am talking about. right there my friend is a very nice dyno.









Even though the numbers are less than the ones on Don's original dyno you've been criticizing, the one I compared to Wolk's. Why is it acceptable now? Because there's an A/F to go with it? Your hate is inconsistent.


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

hit Mike Z up on the low cuz Mike Z about to blow.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_fixed that for you grammar boy









You got grammar right too. An omission is not a grammar mistake.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Don R)*

Good looking graphs. For ppl looking at numbers only, this was done on a mustang that reads inherently low versus a dynojet. If you do the a conservative correction, that would read 332whp/320ftlbs on a dynojet. This would be approximate and very conservative. It can read high as 341whp/328ftlbs. Timing is right on and afr's are pretty good. Good job


_Modified by passatG60 at 11:07 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
Good looking graphs. *For ppl looking at numbers only, this was done on a mustang that reads inherently low versus a dynojet. If you do the a conservative correction, that would read 332whp/320ftlbs on a dynojet. This would be approximate and very conservative. *It can read high as 341whp/328ftlbs. Timing is right on and afr's are pretty good. Good job

thats why it is acceptable crap. don's dyno was on a dynojet, not a mustang. 
the a/f is damn near spot on. the logs, you could not ask for more. and for your big mouth crap, i didn't hate on this dyno. i complimented it. i have said many times....well you can read.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_thats why it is acceptable crap. don's dyno was on a dynojet, not a mustang. 
the a/f is damn near spot on. the logs, you could not ask for more. and for your big mouth crap, i didn't hate on this dyno. i complimented it. i have said many times....well you can read. 

But you hated on his other. Where are you dynos? Still waiting. Avoiding the issue? Typical.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (passatG60)*

Wow that dyno isn't even an hour old.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
thats why it is acceptable crap. don's dyno was on a dynojet, not a mustang. 
the a/f is damn near spot on. the logs, you could not ask for more. and for your big mouth crap, i didn't hate on this dyno. i complimented it. i have said many times....well you can read. 

LOL, I wasn't talking about you man. Just ppl in general
I reread it, you were addressing adam. I guess the logs are extensive and irrefutable. Glad I'm not the only one that likes them










_Modified by passatG60 at 11:24 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
LOL, I wasn't talking about you man. Just ppl in general

your name isn't CRAP!








it was quickk03crap (adam)


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_Wow that dyno isn't even an hour old.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_ and for your big mouth crap

I just thought about something. I'm not the one who offered dynos on page 9 I think it was. You've been posting this whole time. Can't find them? Maybe in reality it's your big mouth that's in danger of making you look stupid. Still waiting.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*

Nice Dyno Don!


----------



## alexo (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Don R)*

WOW that dyno looks awesome, my car is right now at the workshop for Pauters, and a Pagparts BT Kit with the gt3071r, siemens 630cc, and Obvioulsy im going to use UNITRONIC........Mike is THE MAN.
Cheers


----------



## GrEgStEr (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (alexo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexo* »_WOW that dyno looks awesome, my car is right now at the workshop for Pauters, and a Pagparts BT Kit with the gt3071r, siemens 630cc, and Obvioulsy im going to use UNITRONIC........Mike is THE MAN.
Cheers

I didn't know they release the BT kit, or you're talking about parts from their site like manifold, downpipe, etc...


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_This just in....
Details:
- Mike Z's 2000 1.8T Jetta AWD 032CL
- GT2871R 56 trim .86 ar
- 630 cc Siemens DEKA @ 3 bar /w VR6 MAF housing
- 94 oct pump
- Mustang Dyno

is that version 2.0weeks?


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
I just thought about something. I'm not the one who offered dynos on page 9 I think it was. You've been posting this whole time. Can't find them? Maybe in reality it's your big mouth that's in danger of making you look stupid. Still waiting.









i owe you nothing. don't forget it.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
i owe you nothing. don't forget it. 

Sounds like it's straight outta "The Godfather"


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_
is that version 2.0weeks?









That's version this week.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

That's some pimp isht! What other chip manufacturer's file developer would post up their own car (not their companies "project car") in their own company's defense? ....Yeah, noone. Props to MikeZ for layin it down!








to anyone who has ever complained about your unitronic updates...send your logs in when you request your update and you too can enjoy a tune like that.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

he made a great file for his car. now lets see some customers get what they paid for.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_That's some pimp isht! What other chip manufacturer's file developer would post up their own car (not their companies "project car") in their own company's defense? ....Yeah, noone. Props to MikeZ for layin it down!








to anyone who has ever complained about your unitronic updates...send your logs in when you request your update and you too can enjoy a tune like that.









From what I've seen and read that appears to be what seperates Unitronic from other companies. I don't think any company can claim to be as responsive to customers as they are.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_That's some pimp isht! What other chip manufacturer's file developer would post up their own car (not their companies "project car") in their own company's defense? ....Yeah, noone. Props to MikeZ for layin it down!








to anyone who has ever complained about your unitronic updates...send your logs in when you request your update and you too can enjoy a tune like that.










what? his car is his shop car. i dont even get your point.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
what? his car is his shop car. i dont even get your point.

"company projects" are not usually daily drivers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

24 psi dyno....


















_Modified by Don R at 12:46 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

there you go!


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*

Edit so as not to get this locked

















_Modified by 1QuickDub at 3:49 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

You know something? I feel like I'm right there...
On the fly tuning/dyno and posting...
Name one other company doing this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
BTW, thats around 366whp on a dynojet... holy...


_Modified by passatG60 at 12:56 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (passatG60)*

Nice dyno don. Do you have a spec vs requested AFR log? Thanks


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (passatG60)*

So, can we sum up the past 10 pages (minus the entertainment value... of the bickering)
Uni didnt have software that too many people would argue as being safe
Uni didnt have a product that many people would argue as a release
Uni continues to work on a new revision, and puts out some fine numbers
Uni offers free upgrades to this revision, or some final release (?)
Sounds like natural progression to me. And sounds like they are continuing to work, rather then taking the money and sticking their hands in their pockets.
I think those dyno's are great, I dont see anything to be of concern.
Oh, and up until the dyno by Don I was thinking Uni didnt have a product anywhere near a $900 pricetag, frankly I dont think I would have paid for it. But they continue to improve, which is commendable.
NOTE/DISCLAIMER: This is on one car! 
Lucky PG13 ownage.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

What happens if the exact file is loaded on hetzens car and runs like poo???


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_What happens if the exact file is loaded on hetzens car and runs like poo???

I think then it would open a door for a new level of learning. As much as I hate not having the right answer now, this is the best we've got and Im willing to work with Mike or who ever else wants to step into this niche.


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (enginerd)*

Haha, didnt you see the last line.








I agreed with the bashing of Unitronics in the previous pages. Not just Hetzen's car, but it seems every Unitronic dyno showed significant lean conditions. I am just trying to show that they have made progress on 1 setup. Yes, 1 setup doesnt mean much, but they definitely have made progress, and it does mean something. The logs look great. Yes it is a custom tune, but they deserve some credit.
I am hoping this is a start for something to come, where there is an actual release that is somewhat generic and applies to a range of setups.
And not just Hetzen, but all of the folks who are "in need" of this new flash (when available) should get a released version that Uni should be confident and stand behind. I have to think that Uni themselves cannot be too proud of the previous dyno and A/F charts.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_What happens if the exact file is loaded on hetzens car and runs like poo???

If he had the same engine code, turbo, and injectors as the file was written for, and it did run like poo, would you blame the software or the hardware?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
If he had the same engine code, turbo, and injectors as the file was written for, and it did run like poo, would you blame the software or the hardware? 

will he driving in a dyno room?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_i owe you nothing. don't forget it. 

I'm aware you owe me nothing. And I owe you nothing. But your big mouth just offered right here:.....

_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_you want dynos? i can do that. 

.....four pages ago, to post them up. So you didn't mean it? Or you don't have them? Which is it? Feeling foolish now? You should. You have done nothing but bash up until this point about it taking 12 months, people not knowing the files werent' finalized, load tables being off, etc etc and how you know ME7.5 better than Mike. Well culminate all that, this is your opportunity to make me eat my words.







Where are your dynos of systems you've tuned? You don't owe me, but you make big claims with no proof. I don't think you have them.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_will he driving in a dyno room?

So now Mike's car is a dyno queen and won't work on the street. I don't follow you.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
will he driving in a dyno room?

what language is that?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
So now Mike's car is a dyno queen and won't work on the street. I don't follow you. 

if you think that a dyno file tuned for mikes car in a dyno room on 94 oct gas is going to be exactly the same on some car driving anywhere in entirely differnt conditions you're mistaken. just like the whole aprs in house cars make the best numbers argument.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_if you think that a dyno file tuned for mikes car in a dyno room on 94 oct gas is going to be exactly the same on some car driving anywhere in entirely differnt conditions you're mistaken. just like the whole aprs in house cars make the best numbers argument. 

We wouldn't know the theory on APR because they are the only ones who use a Dynapack. What exactly is your point? You think that this file won't work for anyone else? It's also, ONCE AGAIN, NOT FINALIZED. He's still tuning. When the file has been distributed then you can make your conclusions. Until then, drop the "target A/F and load tables" are crap arguments.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
I'm aware you owe me nothing. And I owe you nothing. But your big mouth just offered right here:.....
.....four pages ago, to post them up. So you didn't mean it? Or you don't have them? Which is it? Feeling foolish now? You should. You have done nothing but bash up until this point about it taking 12 months, people not knowing the files werent' finalized, load tables being off, etc etc and how you know ME7.5 better than Mike. Well culminate all that, this is your opportunity to make me eat my words.







Where are your dynos of systems you've tuned? You don't owe me, but you make big claims with no proof. I don't think you have them. 

where is your claims? big sw tuner, and he can only produce 1 nice dyno? wow. i would watch your chin, i heard you can get lock jaw if you keep it open to long. 
this is the reason why you do not know who i am, or what i am capable of. i congratulated the tuner on the dyno, and you beg to be hated on. you are a fool. piss poor representation for this sw firm. in fact, you are the only one jocking. *take a look at the thread. the only one that continues!* hope all this jocking gets you a dyno like above and not what we have been seeing.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
We wouldn't know the theory on APR because they are the only ones who use a Dynapack. What exactly is your point? You think that this file won't work for anyone else? It's also, ONCE AGAIN, NOT FINALIZED. He's still tuning. * When the file has been distributed then you can make your conclusions.* Until then, drop the "target A/F and load tables" are crap arguments. 

what are you talking about? i just hung up the phone with him. he said he was going to fedex me the exact file we see here on his dyno tommorow. and i am running a 30r.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
if you think that a dyno file tuned for mikes car in a dyno room on 94 oct gas is going to be exactly the same on some car driving anywhere in entirely differnt conditions you're mistaken. just like the whole aprs in house cars make the best numbers argument. 

Damn...you're right. I'm really starting to rethink everything.
Let's see here...
Go with Mike Z who has been professional and communicative with me and proving that he knows what he's doing and is quite capable...
OR
Listen to some kid who sprayed nitrous on his race gas file and blew his motor. Which, incidentally, may cause you to go down as one of the greatest tuners ever in the history of VW's.
Oh...and before you respond with your traditional retarded remarks...lemme answer them for you before hand.
Tim: Who are you and what have you done?
Mark: Some dude who thinks your ghey and I've really done nothign but throw a lot of money at my car and enjoy my hobby.
Tim: Do you have anything technical to add to this? Or are you here just bantering and blindly supporting Uni.
Mark: I pretty much have nothing technical to add. I do have fun watching you attempt to paint yourself out to be some super tuner who builds cars for his buddies when any Tom, Dick or Harry on this site could do whatever you've "done".
That about sums it up.
GO UNITRONIC! RAH RAH SISS BOOM BAH!


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i see you doing big things.


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

I enjoy my unitronic tuned car.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_where is your claims? big sw tuner, and he can only produce 1 nice dyno? wow. i would watch your chin, i heard you can get lock jaw if you keep it open to long. 
this is the reason why you do not know who i am, or what i am capable of. i congratulated the tuner on the dyno, and you beg to be hated on. you are a fool. piss poor representation for this sw firm. in fact, you are the only one jocking. *take a look at the thread. the only one that continues!* hope all this jocking gets you a dyno like above and not what we have been seeing.









Cool, you could have just said "I don't have any dynos because I've never tuned a wind up wrist watch much less a Motronic ECU." That would have been simpler. And would you like to point out where I've claimed to have done anything? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_what are you talking about? i just hung up the phone with him. he said he was going to fedex me the exact file we see here on his dyno tommorow. and i am running a 30r.









Then you'd be just as foolish as everyone else hoping that the software works on different hardware than what it was written for.







How much did he charge you BTW?


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i see you doing big things. 

ROFL...that's the thing. I don't judge my life by how I'm ranked in my local VW scene like you do. Get some self-esteem. Wal-mart has it on sale for $4.99.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i see you doing big things. 

I know you work out Timmy. I see you beating a dead horse. BEAT THAT MO FRO. Keep doing it.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
ROFL...that's the thing. I don't judge my life by how I'm ranked in my local VW scene like you do. Get some self-esteem. Wal-mart has it on sale for $4.99.

well you sure defend you investment like you do.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
ROFL...that's the thing. I don't judge my life by how I'm ranked in my local VW scene like you do. Get some self-esteem. Wal-mart has it on sale for $4.99.

Dang, thats a good deal.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_ I see you beating a dead horse. BEAT THAT MO FRO. Keep doing it.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
well you sure defend you investment like you do. 

I defend Mike, not my investment. I defend Mike because you seem to have some hidden agenda because being the super tuner that you are, you would've realized that file shouldn't have been used with Hetzen's car regardless of who gave it to him and why. Did Mike give him that file directly? Who gave him that file?
My investment speaks for itself and only needs to please me. These previous two dyno's speak volumes about Mike, what he can do and what kind of person/businessman he is. Name another business that will post dyno's an hour after they run it. Name one business where the owner/runner of the business sent me a PM on MSN Messenger that says this:
Mark says:
so when is a good weekend for you in April? The dates are: April 1, April 15, April 22, April 29 when I'd be available
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
when ever you happy
Mark says:
April 1 would be great for me, as long as you will be back from the states
Mark says:
and you will have had time to rest
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
i call you on the way down 
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
and maybe we join on the road
Mark says:
Great. How long will you need me to be there? Are there hotels in the area where I can make a reservation?
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
a day
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
i have my appartment stay free


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
I defend Mike, not my investment. I defend Mike because you seem to have some hidden agenda because being the super tuner that you are, you would've realized that file shouldn't have been used with Hetzen's car regardless of who gave it to him and why. Did Mike give him that file directly? Who gave him that file?
My investment speaks for itself and only needs to please me. These previous two dyno's speak volumes about Mike, what he can do and what kind of person/businessman he is. Name another business that will post dyno's an hour after they run it. Name one business where the owner/runner of the business sent me a PM on MSN Messenger that says this:
Mark says:
so when is a good weekend for you in April? The dates are: April 1, April 15, April 22, April 29 when I'd be available
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
when ever you happy
Mark says:
April 1 would be great for me, as long as you will be back from the states
Mark says:
and you will have had time to rest
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
i call you on the way down 
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
and maybe we join on the road
Mark says:
Great. How long will you need me to be there? Are there hotels in the area where I can make a reservation?
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
a day
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
*i have my appartment stay free*



thats where it took a turn for the michael jackson.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_

thats where it took a turn for the michael jackson. 

1quickdub only acts like he's 8 sometimes... so i think it'll be ok..


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_

thats where it took a turn for the michael jackson. 

*cricket*

*cricket*

*cricket*


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_
1quickdub only acts like he's 8 sometimes... so i think it'll be ok..









only sometimes








Those are the only times when I feel like I can relate to Tim though.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
I defend Mike, not my investment. I defend Mike because you seem to have some hidden agenda because being the super tuner that you are, you would've realized that file shouldn't have been used with Hetzen's car regardless of who gave it to him and why. Did Mike give him that file directly? Who gave him that file?
*who else would give him that file? the tooth fairy?*

Mark says:
so when is a good weekend for you in April? The dates are: April 1, April 15, April 22, April 29 when I'd be available
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
when ever you happy
Mark says:
April 1 would be great for me, as long as you will be back from the states
Mark says:
and you will have had time to rest
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
i call you on the way down 
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
and maybe we join on the road
Mark says:
Great. How long will you need me to be there? Are there hotels in the area where I can make a reservation?
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
a day
-= Mike Unitronic Chipped = says:
i have my appartment stay free
*i can guess who will be on top.







*


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_ Well culminate all that, this is your opportunity to make me eat my words.







Where are your dynos of systems you've tuned? You don't owe me, but you make big claims with no proof. I don't think you have them. 

I didn't think you had any. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
I didn't think you had any. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why do you always quote yourself? because you made such a valid point? right. try again.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_why do you always quote yourself? because you made such a valid point? right. try again. 

You're the one claiming to have dynos of cars you've tuned. Where's the proof? You do realize it looks bad to make claims and not back them up?


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
I didn't think you had any. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_thats where it took a turn for the michael jackson. 

speaking of your father


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_if you think that a dyno file tuned for mikes car in a dyno room on 94 oct gas is going to be exactly the same on some car driving anywhere in entirely differnt conditions you're mistaken. just like the whole aprs in house cars make the best numbers argument. 

hence why he bought a dyno and tells people to come and see him so they get custom dyno tuned!!!


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
hence why he bought a dyno and tells people to come and see him so they get custom dyno tuned!!!


so he has discontinued the practice of selling one size fits all chips to finance his learning curve?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_so he has discontinued the practice of selling one size fits all chips to finance his learning curve?

Nope, you can still buy a generic file. But maybe you shouldn't shoot for the moon til you can get a finalized version.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Nope, you can still buy a generic file. But maybe you shouldn't shoot for the moon til you can get a finalized version.










i wouldnt waste my money on crapshoot. ill stick with the sure thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_

i wouldnt waste my money on crapshoot. ill stick with the sure thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And whats the sure thing for the custom turbo setup crowd?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Skelington* »_
And whats the sure thing for the custom turbo setup crowd?

apr/giac. same as its always been.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_









The more I look at that, the funnier it gets. make her stop


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_i wouldnt waste my money on crapshoot. ill stick with the sure thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh, like APR software, generic, written on a dyno in low pressure high humidity high temps in the south. No one would expect that to work in the midwest. Oh wait, you left the 1.8t scene as you said in this thread. Your 1.8t is on the back burner. You're not in the market for software. So you're just griping to gripe. Thanks for coming out though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_apr/giac. same as its always been. 

Last I checked, APR didn't have software for a 30R, nor did GIAC.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Last I checked, APR didn't have software for a 30R, nor did GIAC. 

Niether do you have a running car.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Oh, like APR software, generic, written on a dyno in low pressure high humidity high temps in the south. No one would expect that to work in the midwest. Oh wait, you left the 1.8t scene as you said in this thread. Your 1.8t is on the back burner. You're not in the market for software. So you're just griping to gripe. Thanks for coming out though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and it worked mint. i didnt see you talking any mess about it when it was running, or anyone else for that matter. why? it was just a bolt on turbo car.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (carbide01)*

I just drove it to and from school.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Last I checked, APR didn't have software for a 30R, nor did GIAC. 

last time i checked you dont have a 30r car.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_and it worked mint. i didnt see you talking any mess about it when it was running, or anyone else for that matter. why? it was just a bolt on turbo car. 

So why do you think other software written in different climates from where you live wouldn't work?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

Since when has it been running?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_last time i checked you dont have a 30r car. 

I will real soon, I'm glad you care though.







He asked about a custom turbo kit, not software attached to a kit. Want to reanswer the question?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
So why do you think other software written in different climates from where you live wouldn't work? 

he just got the most out of his tune on 94 oct. so to think that would be the same file he would sell someone to use in all differnt climates would be stupid. but hes obviously done less intelligent things before.


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
apr/giac. same as its always been. 

There is no APR or GIAC BT software available to those of us who enjoy putting together our own setups.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_he just got the most out of his tune on 94 oct. so to think that would be the same file he would sell someone to use in all differnt climates would be stupid. but hes obviously done less intelligent things before. 

So you think he can't turn timing down? lmao Okay Tim.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
I will real soon, I'm glad you care though.







He asked about a custom turbo kit, not software attached to a kit. Want to reanswer the question? 

giac. buy the right parts get the best softeware. pretty simple.


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
he just got the most out of his tune on 94 oct. so to think that would be the same file he would sell someone to use in all differnt climates would be stupid. but hes obviously done less intelligent things before. 

Didnt you blow your motor running nitrous on an advanced timing race gas program?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
So you think he can't turn timing down? lmao Okay Tim. 

since when is tuning all timing? were it so easy as you just stated it redifines just how bad a file he has been selling.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_giac. buy the right parts get the best softeware. pretty simple. 

We already had this discussion. I don't want a 57 trim, a 28RS, or a Mitsu turbo, or a $300 fuel pump. So I go with the best option for me.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Skelington* »_
Didnt you blow your motor running nitrous on an advanced timing race gas program? 

yes sir. after running it fine on 93/100/and a few passes on 104. thats what i get for wanting to trap 120+ ona 28r when peole cant get into the 12's with 3 times the turbo.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_since when is tuning all timing? were it so easy as you just stated it redifines just how bad a file he has been selling. 

Ha. How much difference you think there is in APR 91 and 93? Not to mention, GIAC, who is an accepted tuner in your book, sells software the same way. Is GIAC now a crap shoot too?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
We already had this discussion. I don't want a 57 trim, a 28RS, or a Mitsu turbo, or a $300 fuel pump. So I go with the best option for me. 

right, so you let budget dictate your software not what you knew would work best.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_yes sir. after running it fine on 93/100/and a few passes on 104. thats what i get for wanting to trap 120+ ona 28r when peole cant get into the 12's with 3 times the turbo. 

You showed them.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Ha. How much difference you think there is in APR 91 and 93? Not to mention, GIAC, who is an accepted tuner in your book, sells software the same way. Is GIAC now a crap shoot too? 

you tell me. you are their biggest fan.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

quick, since when has your car been running? how is the tune treating you?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_right, so you let budget dictate your software not what you knew would work best. 

Because you're all about overpaying, right? Or, I've been told I could purchase APR stage 3/3+ software for $1500. But would they work like Mike to adjust it for my setup? No. Is that still the best route?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
You showed them.









yes i did. didnt you do something neat with your k03? or did dipen go much quicker in his jetta? i dont recall?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_you tell me. you are their biggest fan. 

For stock turbos. And it worked fine for me. You're the one criticizing the method of tuning.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Because you're all about overpaying, right? Or, I've been told I could purchase APR stage 3/3+ software for $1500. But would they work like Mike to adjust it for my setup? No. Is that still the best route? 

if it takes overpaying fo rit to work right or skimping for garbage ill take overpaying.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_yes i did. didnt you do something neat with your k03? or did dipen go much quicker in his jetta? i dont recall?

On slicks. He did. Long after I gave up that pointless chase. What does that have to do with tuning for octane? Last I checked, you and Ian are the only ones in the 11's with an additional power adder, maybe you didn't show anyone anything.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
On slicks. He did. Long after I gave up that pointless chase. What does that have to do with tuning for octane? Last I checked, you and Ian are the only ones in the 11's with an additional power adder, maybe you didn't show anyone anything. 

guess not.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_if it takes overpaying fo rit to work right or skimping for garbage ill take overpaying. 

But you $900 for software that the tuner will adjust for you and work with you on is overpaying. Now I get it. Fixed > adjustable.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
But you $900 for software that the tuner will adjust for you and work with you on is overpaying. Now I get it. Fixed > adjustable.
















when something is sold to you right it doesnt need to be adjusted. 
why dont you see apr stg3 logs everyday? because it works, people dont need to be always watching it because it works.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_when something is sold to you right it doesnt need to be adjusted. 
why dont you see apr stg3 logs everyday? because it works, people dont need to be always watching it because it works. 

Oh boy, here we go. And what if you want to run a bigger turbo? Stuck like Chuck.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (not euro)*









Timmy 4 President


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
if it takes overpaying fo rit to work right or skimping for garbage ill take overpaying. 

And you definitely will if you try to get a GIAC file written for a custom BT setup. I talked to them about the possiblity of getting any of their software that would be close to my setup and they said I could have the E-05 file and play with that.


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
when something is sold to you right it doesnt need to be adjusted. 
why dont you see apr stg3 logs everyday? because it works, people dont need to be always watching it because it works. 

Yes it does, but for someone bashing startup chip tuning companies you haven't tuned one ME7 ecu. In fact you went with the hardware and software that somebody else designed and put together in a package. I'm not knocking that choice just pointing out that running APR software with APR hardware isn't exactly splitting the atom as far as your tuning ability goes.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (KGilman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KGilman* »_
And you definitely will if you try to get a GIAC file written for a custom BT setup. I talked to them about the possiblity of getting any of their software that would be close to my setup and they said I could have the E-05 file and play with that.

they have software if you have hardware.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_and it worked mint. i didnt see you talking any mess about it when it was running, or anyone else for that matter. why? it was just a bolt on turbo car. 

exactly proving your contributions to the 1.8T scene









bolt on kit and?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (KGilman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KGilman* »_
Yes it does, but for someone bashing startup chip tuning companies you haven't tuned one ME7 ecu. In fact you went with the hardware and software that somebody else designed and put together in a package. I'm not knocking that choice just pointing out that running AP software with APR hardware isn't exactly splitting the atom as far as your tuning ability goes.



cause it was proven to work, unlike anything else at the time, or now for that matter.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_they have software if you have hardware.

I have HW, they don't have SW!


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
exactly proving your contributions to the 1.8T scene








bolt on kit and?

faster times than you will ever lay down. 
i know of a giac bolt on kit. you seem to think bolt ons arent worth anything so how about you come out for treffen with the custom set up?


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
they have software if you have hardware.

No they don't, their licensed dealers have the sofware that they payed big dollars to have GIAC develop. Only those who payed the $$$ have the right to sell their sofware.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_guess not.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
I have HW, they don't have SW!

you dant have the correct hardware.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (KGilman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KGilman* »_
No they don't, their licensed dealers have the sofware that they payed big dollars to have GIAC develop. Only those who payed the $$$ have the right to sell their sofware. 

whats your point? and you think giac doesnt have files they created?


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*

Do you have a job?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
faster times than you will ever lay down. 
*I guess we'll c then eh?*
i know of a giac bolt on kit. you seem to think bolt ons arent worth anything so how about you come out for treffen with the custom set up? 
*it's not that I don't think anything of bolt on kits, it's just that's what you did is bolt on a kit, so how have you contributed to the 1.8T community? Exactly my point! 
When is treffen? I can probably pencil it into my schedule it just for you though! I'd like to finally meet Adam...*


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_you dant have the correct hardware. 

Why would I buy antequated HW which cracks? Just cause this poor basterdized 'kit' finally made it onto another vehicle means nothing!
I have the correct HW for me, which will get a custom tune!!! Show me a company which will provide this for me? Not dubwerks not GIAC, not REVO that's for sure!!!


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_

cause it was proven to work, unlike anything else at the time, or now for that matter. 

C'mon, you bought your APR kit a while ago didn't you? That's a weak argument considering that over the last 2 years the competition has made leaps and bounds. Take the time to go and watch someone manipulate ME7 management, I think that you would be less likely to bash small companies trying to make a niche in the market when you find out what is involved in the process. All I was looking for when I was shopping for software was whether or not someone was going to work with me after the purchase to make my tune right. I am getting that from Mike.


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
whats your point? and you think giac doesnt have files they created?

Yes they do but they aren't licensed to sell it to anybody who comes calling with the proper hardware list. The software they create for a kit costs big money for the shop/tuner they created it for so that software only gets sold with that specific kit from that specific retailer.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Why would I buy antequated HW which cracks? Just cause this poor basterdized 'kit' finally made it onto another vehicle means nothing!
I have the correct HW for me, which will get a custom tune!!! Show me a company which will provide this for me? Not dubwerks not GIAC, not REVO that's for sure!!!


when did the del rio manifold start cracking?

also treffen is in august, therw is also a payout drag race. maybe you can run some bolt on cars. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2482287

hopefully se some custom tuned uni cars out for this. 


_Modified by not euro at 3:53 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
faster times than you will ever lay down. 
*how many times is this going to be brought up? *
i know of a giac bolt on kit. you seem to think bolt ons arent worth anything so how about you come out for treffen with the custom set up?
* what if people dont want to be limited to select from just 3 turbos to run GIAC? many of us have tried and tried with GIAC to get the file but to no avail... *


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.Skills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Skills68* »_what if people dont want to be limited to select from just 3 turbos to run GIAC? many of us have tried and tried with GIAC to get the file but to no avail...


AMEN. I would have rather stayed on with GIAC, but they didn't have what I needed. 

_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
hopefully se some custom tuned uni cars out for this. 


I can't promise but I'm planning on being there.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
AMEN. I would have rather stayed on with GIAC, but they didn't have what I needed. 
I can't promise but I'm planning on being there.









you can stay with me for free.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_you can stay with me for free.









I'll let you drive my car with the appropriate software.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
I'll let you drive my car with the appropriate software.









im looking forward to going low 12's again.








maybe ill let you drive the galant assuming you have your nhra license http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_im looking forward to going low 12's again.










Yeah, it's hard driving a car you're not used to, even one of the same chassis, engine, and trans. Don't worry, I'll show you how it's done properly.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Yeah, it's hard driving a car you're not used to, even one of the same chassis, engine, and trans. Don't worry, I'll show you how it's done properly.









id tell you to pack a helmet but the track doesnt really say anything under 13.8, so its cool.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

i'm so glad you finally came in here crap............i'm glad i quit arguing about 3-4 days ago
Tim do you have a job?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_i'm so glad you finally came in here crap............i'm glad i quit arguing about 3-4 days ago
Tim do you have a job?

i probably work less hours than anyone i know. its good stuff.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_id tell you to pack a helmet but the track doesnt really say anything under 13.8, so its cool. 

I don't own a helmet, because even when you run low 13's here, they just don't care.







I'm sure I can borrow yours, our heads HAVE to be about as big as each others.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_i'm so glad you finally came in here crap............i'm glad i quit arguing about 3-4 days ago
Tim do you have a job?

When are you heading to CT again?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
I don't own a helmet, because even when you run low 13's here, they just don't care.







I'm sure I can borrow yours, our heads HAVE to be about as big as each others.
















that is true.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
When are you heading to CT again?








when i get some f'n money


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

2000 VRT with a GT35/40R @ 18 psi all in a days work
















440 Greentops @ 4 bar








630's going in next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Don R at 10:45 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*

for a vr thats not all that impressive to me.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_for a vr thats not all that impressive to me. 

OK, factor in the mustang -> dynojet correction conservatively and that translates to 425whp... i guess you can't plz them all... buschur uses a mustang dyno and tuned a gt3040r and got around 345awhp. ppl were flaming him to death til said car trapped 127...whatever...


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_for a vr thats not all that impressive to me. 

There is a curve Tim. Tuners don't knock home runs on the first dyno pull. And Mike tunes at low boost and works his way up, as seen on the 2871 today. Be patient.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

weed throught all the bullisht and ignorance and this thread isn't half bad.


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

bump for a possible 20 pages 19 of which are little girls bickering


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_This just in....
Details:
- Mike Z's 2000 1.8T Jetta AWD 032CL
- GT2871R 56 trim .86 ar
- 630 cc Siemens DEKA @ 3 bar /w VR6 MAF housing
- 94 oct pump
- Mustang Dyno

since it was brought up, i'm just curious, what are his hardware specs from intake to exhaust? 



_Modified by inivid1.8t at 4:41 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

wow this thread has gone too long, but seems like finaly the uni software is dead on spot, those numbers and logs are impressive!!!








congrats Mike Z http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_weed throught all the bullisht and ignorance and this thread isn't half bad.









yeah but its also like, 2 pages long that way


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_
yeah but its also like, 2 pages long that way









haha. yeah, all the bs posts need to be deleted.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
I can't promise but I'm planning on being there.









woot I can beat Tim and Adam on the same day


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_when did the del rio manifold start cracking?
*I saw the dubwerks mani crack...not sure of this infamous del rio kit that how many people have?*

also treffen is in august, therw is also a payout drag race. maybe you can run some bolt on cars. 
*planning on going to europe this summer, and if it's not that week I'll come up with dizzy and crash @ your house, wearing those helmets that seem to be one size fits all*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2482287

hopefully se some custom tuned uni cars out for this. 
*we have the same hopes/ambitions!*
_Modified by not euro at 3:53 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

You saw the manifold crack?







The manifold is not and was not for sale...


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (vdubed)*















...and it just keeps going.
seriously though. hey hetzen, so what's next? any progress? 


_Modified by inivid1.8t at 5:44 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_2000 VRT with a GT35/40R @ 18 psi all in a days work

















Is this UNI's customer dyno sheet?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_














...and it just keeps going.
seriously though. hey hetzen, so what's next? any progress? 

_Modified by inivid1.8t at 5:44 PM 3-16-2006_

Wait for Mike to get an AWP file out. They dynos posted look good. Once I get that, hit the dyno again, and see what happens. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

it was ironed out, but what happened on that second pull?
...in reference to the dyno posted above.










_Modified by inivid1.8t at 6:20 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
Is this UNI's customer dyno sheet?

Yes...


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*

oo come on. 20 pages


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
OK, factor in the mustang -> dynojet correction conservatively and that translates to 425whp... i guess you can't plz them all... buschur uses a mustang dyno and tuned a gt3040r and got around 345awhp. ppl were flaming him to death til said car trapped 127...whatever...


thas a smaller turbo on a 2 liter.
c2 has been making more power than that vr posted on less turbo for years.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_

thas a smaller turbo on a 2 liter.
c2 has been making more power than that vr posted on less turbo for years. 

If you knew what you were looking at, you'd realized I used a very very low and conservative correction factor. The lowest really. If you go by the difference that ppl are normally seeing its roughly 455.48whp that you'd be seeing. And that is the average. On 18psi GT3540R that is hardly working, I wouldn't mind that at all... I respect the C2 crew, but I wouldn't say they're better...


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (passatG60)*

C2 has been at it a long time as well. 
And dont confuse 24V with 12V. 
hell dont even talk Vr's in here we dont care


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (enginerd)*

why has the a/f been covered?


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

this is so off topic now, I wanna see 20 pages dammit


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
If you knew what you were looking at, you'd realized I used a very very low and conservative correction factor. The lowest really. If you go by the difference that ppl are normally seeing its roughly 455.48whp that you'd be seeing. And that is the average. On 18psi GT3540R that is hardly working, I wouldn't mind that at all... I respect the C2 crew, but I wouldn't say they're better...

were talking dyno numbers. i dont care about corection factors. the number that matters is the number on the graphs.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_why has the a/f been covered? 

hmm...dunno considering that they're not too bad...


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (passatG60)*

^^^ had some boost creep on the 18psi run it looks like. decent number though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
were talking dyno numbers. i dont care about corection factors. the number that matters is the number on the graphs. 

These aren't correction factors w/in the same dyno. These are estimations on varying dyno's. Mustang's read notoriously low..FACT. Everyone that knows the varying numbers b/w these different types know this. Mustangs are known as 'heartbreakers' til you get on the track or street. You can see the same car w/ the same tune, same setup on the varying dyno's as illustrated here...


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
hmm...dunno considering that they're not too bad...









630's next week as the customer realized that he requires bigger injectors... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (zemun2)*

All of GIAC's numbers are from a mustang howcome they dont use corrected numbers to promote their stuff?
Also my 1.8t made just under [email protected] on a dyno dynamics with my main man steve nicohls behind the wheel no corrections made i till this day will never say my car had over 300whp the numbers are what they are jesus where are we south florida or something...............


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_All of GIAC's numbers are from a mustang howcome they dont use corrected numbers to promote their stuff?
Also my 1.8t made just under [email protected] on a dyno dynamics with my main man steve nicohls behind the wheel no corrections made i till this day will never say my car had over 300whp the numbers are what they are jesus where are we south florida or something...............

Yes, I agree. I dont give much credence to dyno's at all. Just pointing it out to ppl that don't know what they're looking at. The dyno's show data which is interpretted by their particular mechanisms and how its set up. We'll soon see what happens when these files are distributed and on the different rollers. Just going by what I know for now as far as dynos. I like sticking by the mustang numbers because usually, I'm pleasantly surprised later
And Giac does use corrected numbers


_Modified by passatG60 at 8:15 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

numbers are just that, numbers. Dyno output should really only be compared to other dynos by the same car on the same dyno at the same calibration. On mustang dynos Ive seen a badly done calibration by the idiots that own"ed" (as in they are now defunct) and it scewed dynos by 20%. The AFR is what is totally wrong here. Im suprised that the 630's didnt make this pig a total dog but it didnt. What ever uni is doing they are doing it wrong.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (mattnsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattnsac* »_numbers are just that, numbers. Dyno output should really only be compared to other dynos by the same car on the same dyno at the same calibration. On mustang dynos Ive seen a badly done calibration by the idiots that own"ed" (as in they are now defunct) and it scewed dynos by 20%. The AFR is what is totally wrong here. Im suprised that the 630's didnt make this pig a total dog but it didnt. What ever uni is doing they are doing it wrong.

Would say that about the graphs on the previous four or five pages? What is your take on those dyno sheets?


----------



## alexo (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (TurboRed GLi)*

Well, actually i was the first to get Arnolds BT kit, the only thing i am missing is the TIP Arnold is going to send me that as soon as he haves it, right know i am going to make one Myself, i know that Arnold is still working to finalize the kit, i was the first one its still not in a serial production, but its going to be SOON.......
By the way the Pagparts Manifold, the oil and water lines, the studs, the downpipe, are extremely sweet.....Thx Arnold


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_were talking dyno numbers. i dont care about corection factors. the number that matters is the number on the graphs. 

apples to apples


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

damn.. this thread is dead today...


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_damn.. this thread is dead today...


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Everybody is already buzzin


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*

Did I miss Homewrecker's dynos?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Skelington* »_Everybody is already buzzin









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

i don't think we'll make 20 pages........


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

Want to see 20 pages bump


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_Want to see 20 pages bump
















Yes!


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

I got some "refreshing" parts coming and once they are here I will hit the dyno to see what Uni 28RS does on 91 octane for us West coasters.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Did I miss Homewrecker's dynos?


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*

im sick of waiting for these so called "tuners" to get there ish together so i went straight to a pro








thats right, had hans personally tune my car, their are still a few bugs to be worked out but over all not bad.....this was on watered down 87 w/ no fans on a mustang dyno 94 degree ambient low boost


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (DubTron41)*


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*








nice dyno......a few more of





















and it'll be just right


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

why you guys gotta knock on the best?


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Did I miss Homewrecker's dynos?









lol


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (LA Wolfsburg)*





























ten minutes till bar time Ill bump this for


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

I had hans tune my car as well. Unfortunately it caused a bearing failure in the mustang dyno which shorted out the PC, and my numbers were lost. Im going to run on a dyno dynamics, i heard it can handle the higher hp. Ill be sure to post my ms paint dyno corrected to crank #'s when i get them. hopefully this dyno will not fail...


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (enginerd)*


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

the line gets thick because thats where the magic kept.


----------



## Bastard (Jul 3, 2003)

i thought thats where the stolen revo code kicked in?


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_im sick of waiting for these so called "tuners" to get there ish together so i went straight to a pro








thats right, had hans personally tune my car, their are still a few bugs to be worked out but over all not bad.....this was on watered down 87 w/ no fans on a mustang dyno 94 degree ambient low boost

previously posted. you are a tool.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Bastard)*

so......20 pages?


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (T-Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Boy* »_so......20 pages?









no doubt
hot topics of course. when you roll down to O-town for whatever reason let me know.
good times


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (steggie)*

Is that where you are now?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
previously posted. you are a tool.

i thought it was funny. do you have prior relations with hans or something? 
just need some frickin sharks with lazzer beams..


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (Bastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bastard* »_i thought thats where the stolen revo code kicked in?

NICE


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_
just need some frickin sharks with lazzer beams..


Not one, but two z's in these bad boy lazzers.







Homewrecker, it's been a while. Got those dyno's for us since you offered earlier?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

quick, your car running on the new stuff yet?


----------



## Bastard (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_NICE









i actually wasnt kidding.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_quick, your car running on the new stuff yet?

Nope. And that doesn't have any bearing on the claims Homewrecker made.







But the new motor will be in in a few hours.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Nope. And that doesn't have any bearing on the claims Homewrecker made.







But the new motor will be in in a few hours.


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

bump for some mastahhh dynos [email protected]!11!1!!


----------



## ricecopvwdave (Jan 7, 2005)

Dammit, that dyno pic sucks. You forgot the part where it blows the top of the dyno graph off.








20 pages woot.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (ricecopvwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricecopvwdave* »_Dammit, that dyno pic sucks. You forgot the part where it blows the top of the dyno graph off.








20 pages woot.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dahlback is one of the few tuners that seems to be able to blow up dynos right and left on LOW boost. I mean.... cars that break dynos are just nuts


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Did I miss Homewrecker's dynos?









nope. you just don't deserve them.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*

So you don't have them. That's what I thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif You've officially lost all credibility. Oh well, you didn't have much to start with.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_So you don't have them. That's what I thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif You've officially lost all credibility. Oh well, you didn't have much to start with. 

I have a dyno for you Adam...








This is a GT2871R eliminator kit running Unitronic software:
















290awhp/255 lb-ft torqe - 110octane mix...
AEB 1998 A4 1.8Tqm with Elim. 2871R
Video: http://media.putfile.com/Elim-2871R-Dyno



_Modified by 1QuickDub at 3:19 PM 3-20-2006_


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

If Homewrecker had done that, I would tell him it looks really nice.


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

so much for 20 pages lol...


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_previously posted. you are a tool.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Adam20v)*

any updated dyno's from Mike?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_any updated dyno's from Mike?

x2 
20, here we come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

bump for more dyno's


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

Should be another dyno to add to this after April 1st


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

I don't believe any dynos on april 1st


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_I don't believe any dynos on april 1st









Ahahaha!


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (enginerd)*

PWNED. lol


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

Bump for CreamCornCrap


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

Homewrecker have you found those dyno's yet? We're all curious to see them.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_This is a GT2871R eliminator kit running Unitronic software:








290awhp/255 lb-ft torqe - 110octane mix...
AEB 1998 A4 1.8Tqm with Elim. 2871R

It would appear that the load factor on the dyno needs to be turned up.. or you should do a 4th gear pull
I say this because the 2871r should hit peak boost faster 4750RPM.. my t3t04e with a .63a/r spools faster than that








Do a 115 vag log on the street and try to match the boost vs rpm and load vs rpm on the dyno by adjusting the load..
Doing this will show you more torque down low and a wider power band.. Peak power should still be roughly the same though.. just the curves will be more realistic of what you'll actually see on the street


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

good point


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_It would appear that the load factor on the dyno needs to be turned up.. or you should do a 4th gear pull
I say this because the 2871r should hit peak boost faster 4750RPM.. my t3t04e with a .63a/r spools faster than that








Do a 115 vag log on the street and try to match the boost vs rpm and load vs rpm on the dyno by adjusting the load..
Doing this will show you more torque down low and a wider power band.. Peak power should still be roughly the same though.. just the curves will be more realistic of what you'll actually see on the street









Load bearing dyno, AWD car, and it's an Eliminator, not a true 2871. Add those up and those are your spool differences.


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_I say this because the 2871r should hit peak boost faster 4750RPM.. my t3t04e with a .63a/r spools faster than that










yeah its an eliminator.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Load bearing dyno, AWD car, and it's an Eliminator, not a true 2871. Add those up and those are your spool differences. 

better point


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

bump for Homewrecker's dynos


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_bump for Homewrecker's dynos

He should of dyno'd the inertia of his fingers typing all the garbage he littered throughout this thread. That would of been impressive.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Skelington* »_
He should of dyno'd the inertia of his fingers typing all the garbage he littered throughout this thread. That would of been impressive. 









would those be considered fhp and ftq?


----------



## GrEgStEr (Oct 27, 2005)

You guys really want to take this up to 20 pages hahaha


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (TurboRed GLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboRed GLi* »_You guys really want to take this up to 20 pages hahaha

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (TurboRed GLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboRed GLi* »_You guys really want to take this up to 20 pages hahaha

we're making progress aren't we.








any more dynos?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*

Finger torque, for the win.







We're going 20. AWP software testing is around the corner.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Finger torque, for the win.







We're going 20. AWP software testing is around the corner. 

AWP software testing is going good from what I hear.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

anyone know if syktek has gotten his car tuned yet?


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iceman18T* »_








would those be considered fhp and ftq?








nice


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
what language is that?

lol


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_anyone know if syktek has gotten his car tuned yet?

I think he is having issues and is selling his car


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Skelington* »_hit Mike Z up on the low cuz Mike Z about to blow. 

This is one of the funniest posts I've seen in a while lolol


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_
i have like 3 other projects in line before the gti even crosses my mind. i had a good time with that car, no its time for something else. 

Did you sell the GTI


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

almost there


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

19 pwnd


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Hetzen, have you not yet changed your O2 sensor after running the leaded 110 Oct?...

You should do this and then run some more logs.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

Also Hetzen have you thought about either disconnecting your MAF or getting a new one? How do your latest MAF logs look?


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

bump for updates on "****ty" dynos


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Hetzen, have you not yet changed your O2 sensor after running the leaded 110 Oct?...

Running through a few gallons of 110 shouldn't toast an o2 sensor. Every o2 sensor I have had go bad (about 6 of them) has thrown codes.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Adam20v)*

Nice dyno of a REVO car. This thing is HOT!
http://media.putfile.com/FerrolividLo


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_Nice dyno of a REVO car. This thing is HOT!
http://media.putfile.com/FerrolividLo

that is fiyah


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_Running through a few gallons of 110 *shouldn't* toast an o2 sensor. Every o2 sensor I have had go bad (about 6 of them) has thrown codes.

Common knowledge... leaded fuel will ultimately destroy your O2 sensors.


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_Common knowledge... leaded fuel will ultimately destroy your O2 sensors.

Common knowledge...your o2 sensor should survive a couple of gallons of 110. 
But thanks for the response Captian Obvious.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_
Common knowledge...your o2 sensor should survive a couple of gallons of 110. 
But thanks for the response Captian Obvious.

ROFL


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
Common knowledge... leaded fuel will ultimately destroy your O2 sensors.

hetzen ran like 2 gallon of 110 thru his car before the dyno. 
i ran hundreds i'd bet on my car with changing it out once and thats cause i got o2's for free.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_Common knowledge...your o2 sensor should survive a couple of gallons of 110. 
But thanks for the response *Captian Obvious.*

Oh, so you're the one who invented that gay internet term.


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
Oh, so i'm the one who invented that gay internet porn.

odd reply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_hetzen ran like 2 gallon of 110 thru his car before the dyno. 
i ran hundreds i'd bet on my car with changing it out once and thats cause i got o2's for free. 

Ok, that's fine... but I never said that running a few gallons of leaded fuel would destroy your O2 sensor. I only stated that leaded fuel will ultimately destroy it. If his O2 sensor was on its way out to begin with, the leaded fuel could have made it worse. O2 sensors can read wrong way before they pop a code. Been there, done that.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*

homewrecker....wherrre arrrrrrrre youuuuuuuuu


_Modified by 1QuickDub at 5:19 PM 3-22-2006_


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

psst...
Any updated dyno's Mike??


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_This is one of the funniest posts I've seen in a while lolol









was this funny before or after Mike posted an impromptu dyno of his daily driver so the haters would stf^?










_Modified by inivid1.8t at 2:24 PM 3-22-2006_


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_
was this funny before or after Mike posted an impromptu dyno of his daily driver so the haters would ****?









You missed the point of the post bruvvah.
I was stating that Tim's post where he changed the quote to "Internet gay porn" was funny.
And as far as Mike posting an impromptu dyno...come on. What more do you want the guy to do? He posted a dyno showing what his latest file looks like. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
You missed the point of the post bruvvah.
I was stating that Tim's post where he changed the quote to "Internet gay porn" was funny.
And as far as Mike posting an impromptu dyno...come on. What more do you want the guy to do? He posted a dyno showing what his latest file looks like. Nothing wrong with that.

just givin' you isht. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

somebody really wants page 20.....


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (T-Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Boy* »_somebody really wants page 20.....









i do i do.








....damn. didn't get it.










_Modified by inivid1.8t at 2:43 PM 3-22-2006_


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_
just givin' you isht. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

(## posts per page







)


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

i must be lost. i was looking for the 1.8t forum, but somehow i ended up in the MKIV forum


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*

Since when has there been a difference?
Homewrecker...we are all waiting for your dyno's.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

we


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

are


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

gonna


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

to


_Modified by ruso at 5:46 PM 3-22-2006_


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

get


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

20


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_20

that was a valiant effort, man


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

pages


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

thanks man...it *is* a valiant effort


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

lol


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

20 pwnd


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

so now that we've gotten to 20 pages...anyone have anymore Uni dyno's they can post? Any updates?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_so now that we've gotten to 20 pages...anyone have anymore Uni dyno's they can post? Any updates?

do you feel like you can take the rest of the day off now?















...and yeah. x2 about updates. i'd like to see what mike did today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Same VRT but now on 630 cc Siemens DEKA @ 3 bar


----------



## TRTLspd (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*

i can care less about those dynoes.
to the original poster, have you gotten the correct working file yet?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (TRTLspd)*

ill state again, c2 sells plug and play chips that do those numbers on less turbo. i dont get what the big deal is?


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (not euro)*

the even better question is why is he messing with that car when he's has sold people 900 dollars worth of garbage and instead of working on fixing it hes having his number 1 swinger post dyno's of nothing relevant to change the subject.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_the even better question is why is he messing with that car when he's has sold people 900 dollars worth of garbage and instead of working on fixing it hes having his number 1 swinger post dyno's of nothing relevant to change the subject. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

WOO HOO!!!! 20 PAGES OF BU LL S HI T!!!!!


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_20 pwnd









so it's still cool to pwnd pages in a technical forum?
why are some people so surprised there are issues/problems with a new tuner's file in a new arena?


----------



## TRTLspd (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
so it's still cool to pwnd pages in a technical forum?
why are some people so surprised there are issues/problems with a new tuner's file in a new arena?

oh people aren't surprised at that. They are surprised at the fact that this so called tuner's file is seem to be the best thing since slice of bread by the nut swingers and is being sold for 900 bones.


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

gotta agree


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (TRTLspd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRTLspd* »_
oh people aren't surprised at that. They are surprised at the fact that this so called tuner's file is seem to be the best thing since slice of bread by the nut swingers and is being sold for 900 bones.









well since i last SERIOUSLY checked this thread this seems to have taken a turn to the doubters.
i guess i'm wondering where "crap" stands on this since he has stated he plans on copying (no surprise!) the tuner's setup?


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

crap?
crap?
toilet paper needed to clean up the mess?


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

dude slow down hes not even logged in right now


----------



## TRTLspd (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (mattnsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattnsac* »_dude slow down hes not even logged in right now

yup... steggie and crap = hubby and wifey. never stops. but inside they know they love each other http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (TRTLspd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRTLspd* »_
yup... steggie and crap = hubby and wifey. never stops. but inside they know they love each other http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

i always thought crap gets flushed down the toilet .....
now i've prayed to the porcelin gods before due to too much booze, but i'd hardly call that love or worship.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (TRTLspd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRTLspd* »_oh people aren't surprised at that. They are surprised at the fact that this so called tuner's file is seem to be the best thing since slice of bread by the nut swingers and is being sold for 900 bones.









this was the original and first file, it was unfinished and Hetzen knew this, he took a chance on this file and it didn't work out, it is being worked on and will be finalized rather soon

_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_the even better question is why is he messing with that car when he's has sold people 900 dollars worth of garbage and instead of working on fixing it hes having his number 1 swinger post dyno's of nothing relevant to change the subject. 

time and time again we are repeating the same thing to you tiny timmy! and by tiny I am really refering to your brain I guess...This file is being worked on...what's the point of coming here and bashing? I want to see how many other companies are able to compete with this? APR doesn't sell their SW to people and they can custom tune allegedly for 2K, are you willing to pay that much? (obviously not since you bought their kit) and what other SW is available? EPL just came out (they are just as new to this), REVO is still around and what are they providing? Are they giving any updates, support, even answer an email for people? NO NO and NO, ask me how I know! Garrett/GIAC just finally allegedly is coming with some kind of SW but what is it specific for? Nobody knows as it's all alleged so far. Yeah, he can custom tune you in CALI, but not everyone lives there, plus they have the strictess emissions laws limiting peoples set ups! So there are what 5 options that we all have to choose from UNI, EPL, REVO, APR, GIAC (not released yet, 2 more weeks)...OH, and I won't count UPSOCRAP...thanks bastard


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_This file is being worked on...what's the point of coming here and bashing? I want to see how many other companies are able to compete with this? APR doesn't sell their SW to people and they can custom tune allegedly for 2K, are you willing to pay that much? 

The difference between GIAC/APR and Upsolute/Unitronic/Revo is that they do not release unfinished products. The last 3 companies I named all released and SOLD products that were unfinished and not even close to being correct. I have a major issue with companies that do that, and IMO it comes down to being greedy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_The difference between GIAC/APR and Upsolute/Unitronic/Revo is that they do not release unfinished products.

Wrong... I'm personally running "unfinished" APR software.


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*

Yes, but it's runs well correct? That's why I added the not even close to being correct line since both GIAC and APR issue updates.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_Yes, but it's runs well correct?

So far the logs look good but I guess the dyno will tell the real story.


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_
The difference between GIAC/APR and Upsolute/Unitronic/Revo is that they do not release unfinished products. The last 3 companies I named all released and SOLD products that were unfinished and not even close to being correct. I have a major issue with companies that do that, and IMO it comes down to being greedy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I dont see it as greed. I see it as supplying demand with the best you have when you have it. People made their own choices to go Uni,UP, whatever. I have Uni V1 and my car starts everyday, drives fine, makes a grip more power then it did when it ever could of stock turbo, and soon I will get an update from Mike who has been a nice little phone friend to me. The fact that he doesnt dodge my calls, and tells it like it is, as it is, when it is, is invaluable to me as Ive had the bastard phone friend who does the opposite. Yes it sucks waiting, but by sticking it out, supporting him, and doing my part, I become part of the SOLUTION, not some crybaby drama party like you and butt buddies. Pretty simple eh??


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_
The difference between GIAC/APR and Upsolute/Unitronic/Revo is that they do not release unfinished products. The last 3 companies I named all released and SOLD products that were unfinished and not even close to being correct. I have a major issue with companies that do that, and IMO it comes down to being greedy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

To Mike's defense he does tell be that up front. At least he told me that...so I guess I cannot speak for others.
In our initial discussions, he said "I'll send you a very conservative file, you run some logs, send them to me and we'll work to get it perfected".
I had no problem with that. I hardly expected some dude from Canada (stating that for the demonstration of distance) to write a file for my turbo on the first try.
He took in about $150 in shipping costs with respect to my situation because he shipped (overnighted) three ecu's to me to get me updates quickly.


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*

Being a tester is one thing. In order to be a beta tester, there should be more requirements than putting $900 on a credit card. And at this point anyone of those companies will let anyone with $900 have their half done software.
While from what I've heard Mike offers great customer service, that only gets you so far. You eventually have to offer a product everyone can be happy with.
Being part of the solution should be for a select number of people qualified to provide him with accurate feeback. 
I'm speaking as someone who has been through all the ups and downs of testing big turbo software. In the end, GIAC put together an excellent product and will be offering it with a hardware combination they can have 100% confidence in.


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Adam20v)*

Your right, they let you and your friends get your hands on beta files and look what a mess its caused. Dont see me, or the others who can name themselves complaining on the internet do you?


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (Jack Skelington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Skelington* »_Your right, they let you and your friends get your hands on beta files and look what a mess its caused. Dont see me, or the others who can name themselves complaining on the internet do you? 

I don't understand what you are saying?







Who let who get their hands on beta files?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_
The difference between GIAC/APR and Upsolute/Unitronic/Revo is that they do not release unfinished products. The last 3 companies I named all released and SOLD products that were unfinished and not even close to being correct. I have a major issue with companies that do that, and IMO it comes down to being greedy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

GIAC and APR sell things that they update. 2.0FSI file gets updated, and APR had problems with their manifolds and injectors seats.


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_GIAC and APR sell things that they update. 2.0FSI file gets updated, and APR had problems with their manifolds and injectors seats. 

Yea the difference is that GIAC and APR release software that works. The updates only make it better.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_Yea the difference is that GIAC and APR release software that works. The updates only make it better.

So which Uni cars "don't work?"


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

Apparently Hetzens...


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_
Yea the difference is that GIAC and APR release software that works. The updates only make it better.








So dramatic. 
That is exactly how my Uni v1 software is. It works just fine, and when I get the update, I'll let you know how much better it is.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_Apparently Hetzens...


apparently hetzen asked for a file that wasn't 100% complete and knew this, I am not sure how this part of it is still not understood?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_I am not sure how this part of it is still not understood?


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_

apparently hetzen asked for a file that wasn't 100% complete and knew this, I am not sure how this part of it is still not understood?

And theres the explanation for my comment on Team Grab Bags members getting their hands on beta files and causing a total overly dramatic 20 page thread in forumid=27... in case you need clarification..This pile of crap.


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_
The difference between GIAC/APR and Upsolute/Unitronic/Revo is that they do not release unfinished products. The last 3 companies I named all released and SOLD products that were unfinished and not even close to being correct. I have a major issue with companies that do that, and IMO it comes down to being greedy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You know, if Mike made Hetzen sign a waiver saying it was a "final program, and Uni takes no resposibility for it,", then I can see your point. But, Mike is working through this, and will make it right. But again, Hetzen took a chance with the program. Noone held a gun to his head and forced him to take it.
Also, with APR, GIAC, REVO etc etc, like someone else said, once you get the program, your STUCK with it. History shows going BT only makes one thirsty for more. Most BT users eventually move on to bigger turbos for more power, especially those who start out with smaller BT's like 28R's. 
Which one of those companies will understand that, and update a customers current software to accomodate their new set up? 
Start with a 28R with Uni file , and decide a year later you want to go GT2871r... call up Uni, send out the ecu, and get upgraded.








Still wondering where that $900 went to? 



_Modified by Iceman18T at 12:01 PM 3-23-2006_


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_edit:EWWWWW 21 pwnd









_Modified by 1QuickDub at 11:59 AM 3-23-2006_

damn, I was one post away. LOL


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iceman18T* »_
damn, I was one post away. LOL

*It's all yours














*
Hetzen in your opinion do you blame the software or do you blame your choices to run software not written for your setup. I'm not being antagonistic here either. I seriously haven't really heard YOUR stance on this in the whole thread.
You're the one with the car. What are your thoughts on it all.
edit:EWWWWW 21 pwnd 
Modified by 1QuickDub at 11:59 AM 3-23-2006


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


----------

